# Currently spinning in the CD player......



## A.Squire

I can think of more than a few cars in which a CD player is not standard equipment. However, I confess that all but one in my stable has this capability. I suspect many of yours do as well.

As a southern trad I will share that my current rotation for the last three weeks has been;

Willie Nelson---“You Don’t Know Me: The songs of Cindy Walker” &

Various Artists---“Hard Headed Woman: A Celebration of Wanda Jackson”

I’m interested to hear the regional differences amongst you trads. So what do you currently have in your CD player, or cassette player?

Allen


----------



## crs

The Atomic Bitchwax


----------



## Towner

CD changer:
1. Best of Creedence Clearwater Revival
2. Neil Diamond greatest hits ---Cherry, Cherry....mainly his '60's songs
3. Boston Pops with THE Arthur Fiedler at the helm (Stars & Stripes Forever since the 4th is just around the corner)
4. Jack Johnson 
5. Bach (The Brandenberg Concertos, etc)
6. Appalachian Stomp

There you have it. Quite a few styles represented in the player at the moment.


----------



## jrandyv

Tony Bennett; Ann Murray; Celine Dion; Eva Cassidy; John Denver.


----------



## paper clip

Johnny Cash Best of, Best of Andrew Lloyd Webber, Maroon 5, Amadeus Soundtrack, Def Leppard Greatest Hits


----------



## slats

Tommy Castro, Embers, and Elvis Costello have been carrying me along.


----------



## Coolidge24

The Hi-Lo's and the Beach Boys. In a harmonic mood.


----------



## tripreed

This is the area that I refuse to give over to Trad; I suppose a lot of my tastes fall within the "indie" category. Here's what I've been listening to lately:
Sufjan Stevens- "Illinois" (genius)
Sun Kil Moon- "Ghosts of the Great Highways"
Steven Delopoulos- "Me Died Blue"
Bo Bedingfield- live concert (a friend of mine, excellent)
Black Eyed Peas- "Elephunk" (I just bought this used CD today, I prefer it more for its entertainment value than its actual musical merit)


----------



## Wayfarer

Bill Livingstone "Piobaireachd Diary Volume 1"
Gordon Duncan "Circular Breathe"
Simon Fraser University Pipe Band "On Home Ground"
Perfect Circle "Emotive"
Saliva "Back Into Your System"
Godsmack "On the Other Side"

There is something wrong with me; three bagpipe CDs in one changer?


----------



## crs

tripreed said:


> Steven Delopoulos- "Me Died Blue"


I saw him play twice with Burlap to Cashmere in the late 1990s. Tremendous talent. Understand he's working on a second solo album.

His cousin, the lead guitarist from Brlap to Cashmere, was brutally beaten last year in a road-rage incident in New York. Last I saw, looked like he'll live.


----------



## tripreed

crs said:


> I saw him play twice with Burlap to Cashmere in the late 1990s. Tremendous talent. Understand he's working on a second solo album.
> 
> His cousin, the lead guitarist from Brlap to Cashmere, was brutally beaten last year in a road-rage incident in New York. Last I saw, looked like he'll live.


I'm glad someone else has heard of, and can appreciate him. He's a great songwriter. That's terrible about his cousin, though. Hopefully he'll be ok.


----------



## Laxplayer

In the sun visor:
Grateful Dead-American Beauty
Phish-Live Volume 16
Counting Crows-Across a Wire:Live in NYC
Dwight Yoakam-The Very Best of Dwight Yoakam
Allison Kraus + Union Station-Live
Grateful Dead-Terrapin Station
CCR-Greatest Hits
John Denver-Greatest Hits
Blues Traveler-Straight on Til Morning


----------



## vwguy

I have been all over the board lately:
The Arcade Fire - Funeral
Thievery Corporation - Versions
Mojave 3 - Puzzles Like You
Old 97's - Alive & Wired
Ryan Adams & the Cardinals - Cold Roses
and various Jack Johnson

Brian


----------



## DownSouth

*Carolina Beach Music*

compilation consisting of songs by:
Big Joe Turner, Ray Sharpe, The Tams, Chairmen of the Board, Fats Domino, Duke Robillard, The (real, original) Drifters, Champion Jack DuPree, The Dominoes, Major Lance, The Impressions, Martha Reeves, BB King, and a host of others.


----------



## spinlps

Nice to see such diverse selections.

In the changer:
Trash Can Sinatras - Fez
Keith Jarret - Whisper Not
Brother Jack McDuff - Honeydrippers
Elvis Costello / Allen Toussant - The River in Reverse
Charles Mingus - Live at Antibes
Calexico - Garden Ruin

Waiting in the door pocket:
Blue Mitchell - Blue Soul
Willie Nelson - The Great Divide
Sufjan Stevens - Seven Swans
Alex Chilton - Set


----------



## sweetbooness2

Sam Cooke: Greatest Hits (Almost Done)

Preceded by bits of all of the following: Don't have a changer

Charles Mingus: Mingus at Antibes

Allison Moorer: Show

Rene Fleming: Rene Fleming

Bill Charlap: Written in the Stars

Ben Webster: King of the Tenors

Rolling Stones: Tatoo You

Sarah Vaughan: Crazy and Mixed Up

Warne Marsh: A Ballad Album

Pine Valley Cosmonauts: The Music of Bob Wills

Duke Ellington: Blues in Orbit

Wilco: Yankee Hotel Foxtrot


----------



## JRY

Gentlemen,

One that I just can't seem to get enough of lately is James Hunter's CD "People Gonna Talk". Excellent R&B that sounds like Sam Cooke meets Ray Charles' band circa 1959. Check out "Watch & Chain" - very infectious groove that stays in the head long after dark. Very satisfying!

Regards,

JRY

P.S. Did I mention that these guys are English? You would think that here in the good ol' USA that somebody could... aww, what's the use...?


----------



## Untilted

"Sufjan Stevens- "Illinois" (genius)
Sun Kil Moon- "Ghosts of the Great Highways""

Trip, you have great taste in music. I wrote a report on "Illinois" and gave it to my professor (with the CD attached), he raised my grade from B+ to A-. 

What I listen to:

Radiohead: Ok Computer, Amnesiac, Hail to the thief, the bends
Wilco: Yankee Hotel Foxtrot, the Ghost is born
My Bloody Valentine: Loveless (beautiful noise)
Sigur Ros (a beautiful Icelandic band): "Takk", "( )"

and various other indie music.


----------



## BertieW

CD player? Tapes?! 

You /must/ be trad. 

My iPod is hurtling at the speed of sound, chewing on the always brilliant Alejandro Escovedo (by all means, locate and play "Velvet Guitar" and then everything else). Some other heavy rotation: Reigning Sound, The Rakes, Sonic Youth, The Stooges, and Brian Jonestown Massacre. 

Oh yeah, and the Carter Family to round things out. 

Don't tell me you have an 8-track player in the trunk?

;-)


----------



## jamgood

*Sounds for ignoring an approaching train while driving across the tracks.*



DownSouth said:


> compilation consisting of songs by:
> Big Joe Turner, Ray Sharpe, The Tams, Chairmen of the Board, Fats Domino, Duke Robillard, The (real, original) Drifters, Champion Jack DuPree, The Dominoes, Major Lance, The Impressions, Martha Reeves, BB King, and a host of others.


Shagger's Delight Vol. 1
Shagger's Delight Vol. 2 
Best of King, Federal, Delux Doo *** Vols. 1 & 2
The Checkers
The Best of King, Federal, Delux Vols. 1 & 2
King Anthology of Risque Blues
The Best of Freddy King (An R&B guitarist born in the same small Texas town (Gilmer) as Don Henley (Eagles) and Johnny Mathis. Very influential on Eric Clapton. Early Clapton often almost mimics Freddy King. Underappreciated in the US. More popular in England.)
The Best of Little Wille John (James Brown's idol)
All old, mostly moderate tempo R&B. R&B honky tonk sounds, if that's not an oxymoron. Most numbers originally recorded at King, Federal, Delux Records in Cincinnati, OH in the early 50's. Shag dance tunes popular at Carolina coastal, sandhills and piedmont juke joints in the 50's & 60's.

Birds Of A Feather. Jimmy Ricks & The Ravens. An early 50's jazz/r&b vocal group.

Honeydrippin' Daddy. Another compilation of mostly 50's shag tunes.

Self made compilations of similar stuff as DOWNSOUTH.

The Very Best of Eagles

Best of ZZ Top

Compilations of what is considered 70's "Southern Rock", although the genre is often more white boy r&b than rock.

90's country rock (Dwight country-rock?) compilations.

Dollar Tree Stores $1 versions of Vivaldi, Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, etc.

Warm & Tender by The Charlie Watts Quintet (slow jazz group of the Rolling Stones drummer)


----------



## xcubbies

I mostly listen to CDs in the car. On the passenger seat are:

Miriam Makeba
Gospel Anthology
The Band
Music from Kurdistan


----------



## sweetbooness2

James Hunter's cd is very nice.

Going to listen to in the car today on a North Carolina daytrip:

Muddy Waters: Best Of

Kelly Willis(haven't decided which cd yet)

Miles Davis Quintet: Steamin

Frank Sinatra: Songs for Swinging Lovers

Frankie Beverly and Maze: Best Of

Bonnie Raitt( Can't decide which cd)

Bobby Blue Bland: Anthology

John Legend

Dexter Gordon( Can't Decide)

Temptations: Best Of


----------



## Patrick06790

I'm on a Luna kick right now.

Stereolab is good driving music.

The Rhino 4 -disc "Nuggets" and "No Thanks!" boxes are standard car fare.

Unless I'm in range of WFMU I rarely bother with FM radio anymore (worth it's own thread sometime).


----------



## Karl89

Patrick,

Not sure how far north in CT you are - but try 90.7 WFUV, the Fordham University radio station. Pretty ecclectic mix and a great Irish program on Sunday afternoon.

Karl


----------



## eagle2250

The Everly Brothers' "Best of Collection and Kenny Chesneys' "Everywhere We Go."


----------



## Where Eagles Dare

Bad Brains.


----------



## Tucker

I tend toward Americana/AltCountry (Alison Moorer, Kelly Willis, Gillian Welch, Wilco, etc.) but today I've got John Lee Hooker in the truck's CD player with Muddy Waters on-deck.


----------



## Coolidge24

sweetbooness2 said:


> James Hunter's cd is very nice.
> 
> Frank Sinatra: Songs for Swinging Lovers


Favorite Sinatra album. Dig the Temptations too!


----------



## HoustonTEX

*music*

Drive-by Truckers - best new southern rock band since Widespread Panic
Widespread Panic - best southern rock band since Allman Brothers


----------



## bwep

Bodeans outside looking in

Del Amitri change everything

GB Leighton it's all good

John Hiatt best of

Pat McGee Band shine

Pat Green three days

just took out Jack Johnson curious george soundtrack

(you guessed it, still living in the 90's)


----------



## AlanC

I usually listen to stuff on party shuffle on iTunes or on my iPod these days, but some things I've listened to recently include...

Norman Blake & Tony Rice (live show, don't recall the date)
Hot Club of Nashville (live show, don't recall the date)
Norman Blake, Far Away On a Georgia Farm
Tony Rice, Manzanita (one of the best albums ever recorded)

Most recently purchased CDs:

, David Grisman and various
Fields of Gold, The Best of Sting (thrift store purchase, but very good)


----------



## A.Squire

So much great music. Interesting to note the lack of mainstream music. I should have suspected as much, but didn’t.

I got the biggest kick out of Jrandrv selection “Tony Bennett; Ann Murray; Celine Dion; Eva Cassidy; John Denver”. Could you imagine that on shuffle? Don’t get me wrong, I own three out of the five, I’d just never say which.

With sunshine on my shoulders,

Allen


----------



## sweetbooness2

Before I go to sleep, small portions of.....

Sonny Stitt/ Gene Ammons - Boss Tenors

Otis Rush - Ain't Enough Comin In

Tierney Sutton- (Can't Decide)

Five Blind Boys of Alabama - ( Can't Decide Yet)

Steve Lacy/ Mal Waldron- Sempre Amore


----------



## crs

sweetbooness2 said:


> Otis Rush - Ain't Enough Comin In


Someone else mentioned Freddy King's influence on Eric Clapton, which is certainly true. But this Otis Rush album in particular always made me think Rush and Clapton are musical brothers. Not just the guitar playing but the vocal phrasings. A great 1990s Chicago blues album.


----------



## Where Eagles Dare

In the CD player today: Jimmie Rodgers. Good mornin' captain.


----------



## A.Squire

How is it that 90% of my friends have never heard of any of the music I play, yet 90% of my trad friends (you guys) have and listen to the same and/or similar stuff?

Allen


----------



## sweetbooness2

Got to go across town to pay bills, take kids to the arcade, lunch so......
will listen to some of

Otis Spann - Otis Spann is the Blues

Art Pepper- Meets the Rhythm Section

Steely Dan - Aja

Lauryn Hill - The Miseducation of 

Clifford Brown/Max Roach- Brown Roach Inc.

William Clarke- ( Can't decide)

Lucinda Williams-(Can't Decide)


----------



## crazyquik

A $9 or $10 CD from Target with lots of crooners on it. Sadly, the Tony Bennett version of Fly Me To The Moon is really really slow. Not like the upbeat version from the opening of Wall Street. 

And Chopin.


----------



## mfdugan

Where Eagles Dare said:


> Bad Brains.


Haha, I can just picture a middle aged man driving down the road, slightly balding, khakis, button down, bow tie, loafers with bad brains piping from the chrysler.


----------



## mfdugan

Ben Folds Live
Dwight Yoakam - Acoustic.net
Steve Earle- Guitar Town
Willie Nelson- It Will Always Be
Loretta Lynn- Van Lear Rose


----------



## sweetbooness2

jacintha - Here's to Ben

Stan Getz - People Time

Lee Wiley - Duologue

Charlie Parker - Bird With Strings


----------



## Topsider

John Pizzarelli, "Let There Be Love" (while my wife and I are preparing dinner).

https://www.johnpizzarelli.com/


----------



## A.Squire

KentW said:


> John Pizzarelli, "Let There Be Love" (while my wife and I are preparing dinner).
> 
> https://www.johnpizzarelli.com/


Sounds nice. What's for dinner?
Allen


----------



## Topsider

Allen said:


> Sounds nice. What's for dinner?


Homemade pork barbecue and black-eyed peas (probably not the romantic, wine-and-roses sort of thing you were expecting, but it was good, nonetheless). :icon_smile:


----------



## AlanC

KentW said:


> Homemade pork barbecue and black-eyed peas (probably not the romantic, wine-and-roses sort of thing you were expecting, but it was good, nonetheless). :icon_smile:


Well, I'd _love_ the barbeque.


----------



## BertieW

Art Brut. 

Gnarls Barkley.


----------



## crs

Today we had:

Luther Allison, Where Have You Been?/Live in Montreaux 1976-1994

Freddie King, Getting Ready

White Stripes, The White Stripes

Oddity I noticed today. I have two CDs of King's music, one spelled Freddy, the other Freddie.


----------



## JDDY

mfdugan said:


> Ben Folds Live
> Dwight Yoakam - Acoustic.net
> Steve Earle- Guitar Town
> Willie Nelson- It Will Always Be
> Loretta Lynn- Van Lear Rose


Dwight Yoakam "Acoustic" and "Van Lear Rose" have gotten a lot of airplay in my car lately - nice taste!

Five from my week:

Beach Boys - Party!/Stack-o-tracks 
Irma Thomas - The Soul Queen of New Orleans (where the Stones got "Time Is On My Side")
D'Angelo - Voodoo
Wilco - A Ghost Is Born
Outkast - "The Mighty O"


----------



## Laxplayer

Seems to be quite a few Dwight Yoakam fans!


----------



## sunnisalafi

5 cassettes in my car right now....

Metallica- "And Justice For All"
Sade- "Stronger Than Pride"
The Smiths- "The Queen is Dead"
Masta Ace Inc.- "Slaughtahouse"
v/a- "New York City Hardcore: The Way It Is"


----------



## Patrick06790

Allen said:


> How is it that 90% of my friends have never heard of any of the music I play, yet 90% of my trad friends (you guys) have and listen to the same and/or similar stuff?
> 
> Allen


Because we're better, smarter and more cultured than everybody else. There, I've said it.


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


> Because we're better, smarter and more cultured than everybody else. There, I've said it.


You forgot better looking (I talking about how we dress, not personal appearance!).


----------



## jamgood




----------



## AlanC

Blue Ribbon Fiddle
Blue Ribbon Guitar

(both Rounder Bluegrass compilations)


----------



## Chris H

Starting my vacation tomorrow, flying into Orlando and driving up to Savannah with a trip to Hilton Head. 

I'll be listening to these CDs on the road.

Georgie Fame - Rhythm and Blues at the Flamingo

King Pleasure - Moody's Mood for Love

Mose Allison - Sings and Plays

James Hunter - People Gotta Talk+ tracks from his first two CDs (home made comp)

Willie Mabon Best of (comp)

Country Got Soul Vols 1 & 2

Really Hip - a jazz comp featuring:

Cannonball Adderley - This Here
Horace Parlan - Congalegre
Thelonious Monk - Bye Ya
Chet Baker - Hugo Herwhey
Andrew Hill - Mira
Ramsey Lewis - If You've Got It, Flaunt It
Lonnie Smith - Can't You Just Feel It
Jimmy McGriff - Black Pearl
MJQ - Night In Tunisia
Elmo Hope - Abdullah
Charles Mingus - Slop
Roland Kirk - Al La Carte
Quincey Jones - Take Five
Dave Brubeck - Let's Get Away From It All
Tina Brookes - True Blue

I hope to pick up some interesting blues, jazz and county soul CDs on my journey.

Chris


----------



## Vladimir Berkov

Anibal Troilo - a great tango CD of his songs all recorded in 1942.

CDR - various jazz and hot dance songs from the 20s and early 30s I burned. Mainly by Sam Lanin and Ben Bernie's bands. 

I only wish I could be driving a 1932 Cadillac instead of a Toyota.


----------



## sweetbooness2

John Lewis/Bill Perkins- Two Degrees East Three Degrees West

Mississippi John Hurt- Avalon Blues

Bill Evans- Interplay


----------



## A.Squire

Chris H said:


> Starting my vacation tomorrow, flying into Orlando and driving up to Savannah with a trip to Hilton Head.
> 
> I hope to pick up some interesting blues, jazz and county soul CDs on my journey.
> 
> Chris


May I suggest you look at the "Fat Possum Records" label: R.L. Burnside, Jr. Kimbrough, and the Black Keys. Also do not forget about the North Mississippi All Stars. 
With the exception of the Black Keys, I believe this genre to be termed "country blues" from Mississippi, yet not the delta, very distinctive from "delta" blues.
*Warning-there is a definite edge to this music, particularly R.L. Burnside.


Here's a link---- 
https://www.fatpossum.com/

Hope you enjoy yourself,

Allen


----------



## Patrick06790

Ahh...The Black Keys. Answers the question, "Can blue men sing the whites?"

They have at least three songs that in a better world would have been #1 with a bullet.

Switched the car rotation around. Now featuring

The Detroit Cobras
Flying Burrito Brothers anthology
Guided By Voices (homemade compilation)
Jon Spencer
"For a Decade of Sin: 11 Years of Bloodshot Records" (anthology)


----------



## A.Squire

Patrick06790 said:


> Ahh...The Black Keys. Answers the question, "Can blue men sing the whites?"
> 
> They have at least three songs that in a better world would have been #1 with a bullet.
> 
> Switched the car rotation around. Now featuring
> 
> The Detroit Cobras
> Flying Burrito Brothers anthology
> Guided By Voices (homemade compilation)
> Jon Spencer
> "For a Decade of Sin: 11 Years of Bloodshot Records" (anthology)


You know, Patrick, I want to holler, but this town's to small.


----------



## AlanC

Allen said:


> ...Also do not forget about the North Mississippi All Stars.
> With the exception of the Black Keys, I believe this genre to be termed "country blues" from Mississippi, yet not the delta, very distinctive from "delta" blues.
> *Warning-there is a definite edge to this music, particularly R.L. Burnside.


I saw several of the principals of N. Miss. All-Stars playing together as a group called Gutbucket several years ago when they opened for the Squirrel Nut Zippers at Bogarts in Cincy. Apparently they never recorded as Gutbucket, however. It was great stuff.

(Looking for my NMAS CD...)


----------



## Old Brompton

Roxy Music-Siren
David Bowie-Station to Station

When I'm in my motorcar and feeling defiant, I pull up to a red light next to a gang of Third World ragamuffins blasting ethnic jungle beats from their souped-up Honda. I enjoy watching their swarthy pug faces as I turn up to maximum volume Iggy and the Stooges or The Damned or whatever CD I happen to be listening to at the moment.


----------



## eagle2250

George Strait..."Easy Come, Easy Go," Shanaia Twain..."That Don't Impress me Much," Toby Kieth..."Pull My Chain," Reba McIntyre..."So Good Together." With a little bit of country, you don't need much rock n roll!


----------



## thirdman

Allen said:


> May I suggest you look at the "Fat Possum Records" label: R.L. Burnside, Jr. Kimbrough, and the Black Keys. Also do not forget about the North Mississippi All Stars.
> With the exception of the Black Keys, I believe this genre to be termed "country blues" from Mississippi, yet not the delta, very distinctive from "delta" blues.
> *Warning-there is a definite edge to this music, particularly R.L. Burnside.
> 
> Here's a link----
> https://www.fatpossum.com/
> 
> Hope you enjoy yourself,
> 
> Allen


The Fat Possum roster is great! One of the truly happy surprises of my life was, the night before my wedding, after the rehearsal dinner, my fiancee disappeared for her beauty sleep and I sheparded our friends over to a local place - Sticky Finger's Rock-n-Roll Chicken Shack - to continue the party and Jr. Kimbrough was on stage slidin' that butter knife! In all the lead up to the wedding I had missed that he was in town - but seeing him and getting to intro my west coast friends to real delta blues was awesome.

Currently the ipods got everything but the six-disc in the car's got:
Anthrax - Anthrology disc 2
AC/DC - Back in Black
Beastie Boys - Paul's Boutique
Gnarls Barkley - St. Elsewhere
Yeah yeah yeahs - Show your bones

and a wonderful new album that I'm sad to not see on the lists above - 
Mark Knopfler and Emmylou Harris - All the roadunning


----------



## Chris H

Allen said:


> May I suggest you look at the "Fat Possum Records" label: R.L. Burnside, Jr. Kimbrough, and the Black Keys. Also do not forget about the North Mississippi All Stars.
> With the exception of the Black Keys, I believe this genre to be termed "country blues" from Mississippi, yet not the delta, very distinctive from "delta" blues.
> *Warning-there is a definite edge to this music, particularly R.L. Burnside.
> 
> 
> Here's a link----
> https://www.fatpossum.com/
> 
> Hope you enjoy yourself,
> 
> Allen


Thanks Allen I'll be looking out, I liked the R.L. Burnside track on the first 'Sopranos' CD

Chris


----------



## Karl89

Old Brompton,

Who the hell are you? Rudyard Kipling? Goodness gracious.

Karl


----------



## A.Squire

Karl89 said:


> Old Brompton,
> 
> Who the hell are you? Rudyard Kipling? Goodness gracious.
> 
> Karl


His avatar sure adds to his posts, I really get a kick out of them.

Allen


----------



## tripreed

Allen said:


> Also do not forget about the North Mississippi All Stars.


Wow, both Alan and Allen seem to share my love for the North Mississippi All Stars. Can't get any better than that.


----------



## mfdugan

tripreed said:


> Wow, both Alan and Allen seem to share my love for the North Mississippi All Stars. Can't get any better than that.


Another North Mississippi All Stars fan here. I have to tell you guys, the last place I expected such an enlightened and progressive musical taste was on the Trad Forum at Ask Andy.


----------



## vwguy

My town had a Cajun fest over the weekend and had a chance to check out a few good bands including The Lost Bayou Ramblers and Travis Matte & The Zydeco Kingpins. I was so impressed w/ Travis Matte I bought both their CDs! When I saw a college aged kid wearing patch madras shorts and a scrub board I knew they were going to be good 

Brian


----------



## crs

mfdugan said:


> Another North Mississippi All Stars fan here. I have to tell you guys, the last place I expected such an enlightened and progressive musical taste was on the Trad Forum at Ask Andy.


I loved the first CD, liked the first few songs on the second, didn't like the third much at all.

Today in the car:

Grateful Dead, In the Dark
Southside Johnny and the Asbury Jukes, Hearts of Stone
Fountains of Wayne, Fountains of Wayne.


----------



## BertieW

Gnarls Barkley
Adrian Belew
The Wailin' Jennys
Brian Jonestown Massacre


----------



## sweetbooness2

Stanley Turrentine-Blue Hour

Albert King- Albert King & Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## Brownshoe

Patrick06790 said:


> Ahh...The Black Keys. Answers the question, "Can blue men sing the whites?"
> 
> They have at least three songs that in a better world would have been #1 with a bullet.
> 
> Switched the car rotation around. Now featuring
> 
> The Detroit Cobras
> Flying Burrito Brothers anthology
> Guided By Voices (homemade compilation)
> Jon Spencer
> "For a Decade of Sin: 11 Years of Bloodshot Records" (anthology)


LOVE the Burrito Bros. and GBV.

I've been listening to a lot of "Sunflower" era Beach Boys, Badfinger, The Hollies--stealing production ideas for my band's new record.


----------



## AddisonBelmont

*Now playing...*

Cars are nothing but a curse if you live in a 192Os apartment in Linclon Park, so I got rid of mine a few years ago, but this is what was in the rented whatever-it-was I had this weekend:

Shoes: (Present Tense)
Sagittarius [Curt Boettcher]: (Present Tense)
Ladybug Transistor 
Suddenly, Tammy
The Heavy Blinkers

Talk about a sugar buzz...


----------



## fenway

Most anything from the Ripete catalogue.


----------



## Brownshoe

AddisonBelmont said:


> Cars are nothing but a curse if you live in a 192Os apartment in Linclon Park, so I got rid of mine a few years ago, but this is what was in the rented whatever-it-was I had this weekend:
> 
> Shoes: (Present Tense)
> Sagittarius [Curt Boettcher]: (Present Tense)
> Ladybug Transistor
> Suddenly, Tammy
> The Heavy Blinkers
> 
> Talk about a sugar buzz...


Hey, I'm also a fan of Boettcher's confections and of the Ladybug Transistor.
Are those the power poppin' Shoes you refer to?

I'll have to check out Suddenly and the Heavy Blinkers...are they similar to the above?


----------



## DownSouth

fenway said:


> Most anything from the Ripete catalogue.


To that, fenway, I must add a big AMEN! Glad to see someone in MA listening to the music kept alive by a company in the South! Great stuff.


----------



## AddisonBelmont

*N.B. to Brownshoe...*

Tammy's Cd sounds like the CD your 10-year-old sister might make--if she had a gift for melody & for weird, make-them-up-as-you-go-along lyrics--and a good pianist & drummer to back her up, but I don't know if she/they are still around. At least their music is.

And I hate to sound like _Tiger Beat_ magazine, but The Heavy Blinkers are totally groovy and when I listen to them, I think I'm in love with life, which, of course, I'm so not. Anyway, here's a link to The Heavy Blinkers. Check out "Dressing Down", "Penny Candy on the Brain" & "Instruments of Love", the last of which sounds like the last 4O years never happened.

Favorite Suddenly, Tammy line: _"I just finished braiding my hair / My head's been wet all day..."_

Favorite Heavy Blinkers line: _"Designated driver passed out on the floor..."_


----------



## jamgood

*Town & Country*



fenway said:


> Most anything from the Ripete catalogue.


Hmmm. From Andover, MA to Elliott, SC, a country crossroads amongst the fields. From Phillips Academy to Ripete Records, about the only non-agricultural business in Elliott, 'sides the small country grocery. Whoda believed it? Small world!








The nortorious "PAD" circa 1957. Ocean Drive Beach, SC (now North Myrtle). Temple of Carolina "Shag" dancin' and "Beach" music. Summer Mecca for Carolinas students and beach bums, in its day. Demolished in the mid 90's.


----------



## eagle2250

Today we're enjoying; Brooks and Dunn's "Steers & Stripes, the Righteous Brothers' "Anthology Collection," and Suzy Bogguss' greatest hits. Earlier in the day it was Kenny Chesney's "Everywhere We Go."


----------



## AlanC

Got a thrift copy of Jimmy Buffet's greatest hits CD today, 'Songs You Know By Heart' ($3).

Eagle, do you have the Suzy Bogguss/Chet Atkins CD? It's very good.


----------



## Laxplayer

AlanC said:


> Got a thrift copy of Jimmy Buffet's greatest hits CD today, 'Songs You Know By Heart' ($3).


Great CD Alan.
_I don't know, I don't know, I don't know where I'm a gonna go when the volcano blow._


----------



## mcarthur

*Bonnaroo Music & Arts Festival*

Did any one attend this musical event held on June 15 throught June18 in Manchester, TN . If so, any comments or thoughts.
Mcarthur


----------



## thirdman

*forgot to mention NMA*



mfdugan said:


> Another North Mississippi All Stars fan here. I have to tell you guys, the last place I expected such an enlightened and progressive musical taste was on the Trad Forum at Ask Andy.


Didn't comment in the last post - cause I was so surprised by the Fat Possum reference - about the All-Stars at all, but they're a big fave as well. I've been lucky enough to see them at least 6 times and they never ever dissapoint. Of course there's a Burnside in the AllStars, so while the play serious southern-fried rock, their (jim) Dickinson and (RL) Burnside roots keep them rooted in Memphis/Delta bluesy sound.


----------



## Morris

Clifford Brown & Max Roach, "At Basin Street."


----------



## AlanC

Mike Compton & David Long, 'STOMP'


----------



## DownSouth

*D-E-L-B-E-R-T*

No one's mentioned Delbert McClinton....any Delbert fans out there?
"Delbert McClinton Live" is the best live recording I've ever heard.
His concerts are great....down-home R&B/blues....and his band is top drawer with Don Wise on sax.


----------



## ziggy

DownSouth said:


> No one's mentioned Delbert McClinton....any Delbert fans out there?
> "Delbert McClinton Live" is the best live recording I've ever heard.
> His concerts are great....down-home R&B/blues....and his band is top drawer with Don Wise on sax.


I could listen to Delbert all day long. Discovered him on Imus years ago and for about a year listened to nothing else during my commute. Keep missing his concerts when he's in town, but I'll make it one of these days.

In the CD this afternoon (after the right Sox won) - BB King/Eric Clapton, Riding with the King.


----------



## crs

Today while riding with wife:

Tom Petty, Full Moon Fever
Monster Magnet, Powertrip
Jefferson Airplane, Crown of Creation


----------



## JRY

DownSouth,

Love Delbert McClinton! Another excellent live album/CD - and my vote for the best of all-time - is Roadwork by Edgar Winter's White Trash; it takes no prisoners.

Regards,

JRY

P.S. I recently saw Edgar Winter w/ The White Trash Horns in Dallas. Trust me, he's still got it.


----------



## eagle2250

Todays play list includes: Neal McCoys' "No Doubt About It," Reba McIntyre's "So Good Together," and George Strait's "One Stop At A Time." Love that country!


----------



## mfdugan

JRY said:


> DownSouth,
> 
> Love Delbert McClinton! Another excellent live album/CD - and my vote for the best of all-time - is Roadwork by Edgar Winter's White Trash; it takes no prisoners.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> JRY
> 
> P.S. I recently saw Edgar Winter w/ The White Trash Horns in Dallas. Trust me, he's still got it.


Another Delbert fan here, he is amazing.


----------



## jamgood

Duelin' Yodelin' : Otis Dewey (Slim) Whitman, Jr. vs Suzy Bogguss
Deep Sleep via Hypnotism by ? (a soothing voice) (unfortunately, constantly distracted from it by car horns and rumble strips)

Almost 8 PM Eastern. Time for the Sunday Night Suzy Bogguss chat @ https://bogguss0.tripod.com A good way to unwind after a full day of Sunday Meetin'. Yodel a bit in the shower, myself.


----------



## A.Squire

jamgood said:


> Duelin' Yodelin' : Otis Dewey (Slim) Whitman, Jr. vs Suzy Bogguss
> Deep Sleep via Hypnotism by ? (a soothing voice) (unfortunately, constantly distracted from it by car horns and rumble strips)
> 
> Almost 8 PM Eastern. Time for the Sunday Night Suzy Bogguss chat @ https://bogguss0.tripod.com A good way to unwind after a full day of Sunday Meetin'. Yodel a bit in the shower, myself.


What a hoot!


----------



## AddisonBelmont

*N.B to jamgood...*

Back in the old days, years before I came to Chicago, I lived in Peoria, in a big old house right next door to Suzy Bogguss, and in the endless torpor of Illinois soggy summers, I got to hear her new songs at the tryout stage, because neither of had air conditioning and we both had our windows wide open.

Naturally, at that stage, everything was mostly starts & stops while she tried out different chords, but even so, sometimes there'd be a really memorable hook, or a good line that I hoped would make into the finished version. To hear that, of course, I had to up to the local tavern where she sang on weekends, and as a means of protective coloration, I had to start drinking beer (the Pabst brewery was less than a mile way) but I never did learn to like it, although my pals all feared I was a budding alcoholic, judging from the speed with which I used to belt them down.

They didn't realize I drank it fast so I couldn't taste it. Straight out of the tap, it was just cold & fizzy, but after it sat on the table a few minutes, it would warm up and start tasting like, you know, _beer_. Yuck. Anyway, I never did learn to like it. I did, however, develop a taste for greasy bar food, which was another brand new discovery for me. Yes, it was an exciting time, or, at least, what passes for one in Peoria.

These days, social pressures still compel me to drink beer from time to time, to prove that--white bucks & seersucker aside--I'm still just one of the guys, but I still don't like it, and those occasions are--fortunately--infrequent enough that every time they arise, the memory of those laid-back evenings eating pizza & chugging beers with my pals while Suzy sang a new song a few feet from our table comes back. Yes, those were the days.

After she moved out and a bunch of foulmouthed lowlife moved in, I finally broke down and got myself an air conditioner. Summer was never the same.


----------



## A.Squire

AddisonBelmont said:


> Back in the old days, years before I came to Chicago, I lived in Peoria, in a big old house right next door to Suzy Bogguss, and in the endless torpor of Illinois soggy summers, I got to hear her new songs at the tryout stage, because neither of had air conditioning and we both had our windows wide open.
> 
> Naturally, at that stage, everything was mostly starts & stops while she tried out different chords, but even so, sometimes there'd be a really memorable hook, or a good line that I hoped would make into the finished version. To hear that, of course, I had to up to the local tavern where she sang on weekends, and as a means of protective coloration, I had to start drinking beer (the Pabst brewery was less than a mile way) but I never did learn to like it, although my pals all feared I was a budding alcoholic, judging from the speed with which I used to belt them down.
> 
> They didn't realize I drank it fast so I couldn't taste it. Straight out of the tap, it was just cold & fizzy, but after it sat on the table a few minutes, it would warm up and start tasting like, you know, _beer_. Yuck. Anyway, I never did learn to like it. I did, however, develop a taste for greasy bar food, which was another brand new discovery for me. Yes, it was an exciting time, or, at least, what passes for one in Peoria.
> 
> These days, social pressures still compel me to drink beer from time to time, to prove that--white bucks & seersucker aside--I'm still just one of the guys, but I still don't like it, and those occasions are--fortunately--infrequent enough that every time they arise, the memory of those laid-back evenings eating pizza & chugging beers with my pals while Suzy sang a new song a few feet from our table comes back. Yes, those were the days.
> 
> After she moved out and a bunch of foulmouthed lowlife moved in, I finally broke down and got myself an air conditioner. Summer was never the same.


Great story. I read it twice--once to myself and once outloud to my wife in my best Jack Handy voice.
And that was made all the more difficult thanks to Cooley, and his introducing me to the red snapper--reason numer 106 why I love that man.
Happily married with children,

Allen


----------



## eagle2250

AlanC said:


> Got a thrift copy of Jimmy Buffet's greatest hits CD today, 'Songs You Know By Heart' ($3).
> 
> Eagle, do you have the Suzy Bogguss/Chet Atkins CD? It's very good.


AlanC: I don't presently have it in the collection but, have added it to my "look for" list for future trips to the mall. Thanks for the lead!


----------



## crs

Today in the CD while driving with wife:

Johnny Cash: American III, Solitary Man
Neil Young: Mirror Ball
Hot Tuna: Phosphorescent Rat


----------



## Laxplayer

Returning from my cousin's wedding in Indianapolis my wife and I listened to:
The Pogues-Streams of Whiskey
R.E.M.-eponymous
Ben Harper-Fight For Your Mind
The Clash-London Calling
The Reverend Horton Heat-Smoke 'Em If You Got 'Em
Hüsker Dü-Zen Arcade


----------



## jamgood

AddisonBelmont said:


> Back in the old days, years before I came to Chicago, I lived in Peoria, in a big old house right next door to Suzy Bogguss, and in the endless torpor of Illinois soggy summers, I got to hear her new songs at the tryout stage, because neither of had air conditioning and we both had our windows wide open.
> 
> Naturally, at that stage, everything was mostly starts & stops while she tried out different chords, but even so, sometimes there'd be a really memorable hook, or a good line that I hoped would make into the finished version. To hear that, of course, I had to up to the local tavern where she sang on weekends, and as a means of protective coloration, I had to start drinking beer (the Pabst brewery was less than a mile way) but I never did learn to like it, although my pals all feared I was a budding alcoholic, judging from the speed with which I used to belt them down.
> 
> They didn't realize I drank it fast so I couldn't taste it. Straight out of the tap, it was just cold & fizzy, but after it sat on the table a few minutes, it would warm up and start tasting like, you know, _beer_. Yuck. Anyway, I never did learn to like it. I did, however, develop a taste for greasy bar food, which was another brand new discovery for me. Yes, it was an exciting time, or, at least, what passes for one in Peoria.
> 
> These days, social pressures still compel me to drink beer from time to time, to prove that--white bucks & seersucker aside--I'm still just one of the guys, but I still don't like it, and those occasions are--fortunately--infrequent enough that every time they arise, the memory of those laid-back evenings eating pizza & chugging beers with my pals while Suzy sang a new song a few feet from our table comes back. Yes, those were the days.
> 
> After she moved out and a bunch of foulmouthed lowlife moved in, I finally broke down and got myself an air conditioner. Summer was never the same.


You lucky *&#@%^!. I've had a school boy type crush on Suzy since first hearing "Someday Soon" in the early 90's. Didn't have to see her. That song almost made me cry, and that ain't easy. Used to tape everything she was on when the old TNN existed in the early 90's. I still have those tapes. I'd tape an hour just to see a few minutes of her appearance. I need to check to see if a DVD of her videos exists. I knew she was from Moline. If I knew about Peoria, I'd forgotten. Thank you for the anecdote. Made my day! How many degrees of separation? Is the "real" Suzy the same as her public personna (sp?)? I wish she'd had more recent commercial success, if that's her inclination. Oh well, crap sells. Sorry about the beer. I'm the same way about tater salad.

Someday Soon & Amarillo by Morning (George Strait). There ya go. Gotcha Rodeeo Double Play. Top it off with pugnacious Toby's Should've Been A Cowboy.


----------



## nor'easter

Swiz-No Punches Pulled
Low-Secret Name
Dirty three-Ocean Songs
The Ocean Blue-Cerulean


----------



## A.Squire

nor'easter said:


> Swiz-No Punches Pulled
> Low-Secret Name
> Dirty three-Ocean Songs
> The Ocean Blue-Cerulean


Well that is certainly one heck of an initial post. I have no idea what your music tastes are, but I'd like to say welcome, regardless. Look forward to your posts.

Allen


----------



## JDDY

The Joggers - Solid Guild
King Curtis - Live at Fillmore West
ZZ Top - Tres Hombres
Doug Sahm - Best of The Sir Douglas Quintet
Jesu - Silver


----------



## jamgood

*Drivin'*

Lyrics from EAGLES "James Dean"

"...........along came a Spyder, picked up a rider and took him down the road to eternity..........."

A cautionary tale for Porche aficionados >>> www.hallowfreaks.com/cursed

And now, for something completely different...........................

.


----------



## fenway

jamgood said:


> Lyrics from EAGLES "James Dean"
> 
> "...........along came a Spyder, picked up a rider and took him down the road to eternity..........."
> 
> A cautionary tale for Porche aficionados >>>
> 
> And now, for something completely different...........................
> 
> .


Speaking of which. . .

I am always tempted, but never go for it. I may in the near future.

Now I know a replica is not TRAD in the least, but I don't have the $500k+ it'd take for an original.

Looks like a fun toy.

Any opinions?


----------



## Palerider

The Shins - Chutes too Narrow
Johnny Cash - Amercian Masters

And, as a Father of 2 little ones, the rest of the slots are taken up by...
The Wiggles.

Maybe the sleepless nights got to me, but you know, those guys aren't half bad. Heads and shoulders above "Barney" etc. IMHO.


----------



## Where Eagles Dare

Today:

car - 
Dale Hawkins

home - 
Shelter


----------



## jamgood

*Country Lanes*



fenway said:


> Speaking of which. . .
> 
> I am always tempted, but never go for it. I may in the near future.
> 
> Now I know a replica is not TRAD in the least, but I don't have the $500k+ it'd take for an original.
> 
> Looks like a fun toy.
> 
> Any opinions?


"........My Maserati goes 185. I lost my license, now I don't drive......."*










*Joe Walsh: "Life's Been Good.."


----------



## Larchmont

This week: Squeeze - Singles

Last week: What is Beat - The English Beat


----------



## jpeirpont

Old Brompton said:


> Roxy Music-Siren
> David Bowie-Station to Station
> 
> When I'm in my motorcar and feeling defiant, I pull up to a red light next to a gang of Third World ragamuffins blasting ethnic jungle beats from their souped-up Honda. I enjoy watching their swarthy pug faces as I turn up to maximum volume Iggy and the Stooges or The Damned or whatever CD I happen to be listening to at the moment.


What do you do when European Americans are playing "ethnic jungle beats"?


----------



## ReppStripe

The Essential Dean Martin. Good stuff.


----------



## masterfred

Jolie Holland - "Escondida"
The Newberry Consort - "Musick for Severall Friends"


----------



## egadfly

I'm not in the car at present, but I believe the current rotation is:Beethoven, _Complete Sonatas for Piano & Cello_
Nick Drake, _Five Leaves Left_
Tommy Flanagan Trio, _Sea Changes_
Superchunk_, On The Mouth_
Bill Evans/Jim Hall, _Undercurrent_​Good stuff, all.


----------



## tsweetland

Townes Van Zandt "Live at the Old Quarter"
Solomon Burke "Nashville"
The Band "The Band"
Bob Dylan "Modern Times"
John Phillips "The Wolf King of L.A."


----------



## tripreed

Ahh...an oldie but a goodie.

Hem- "Eveningland"
Hem- "Rabbit Songs" (I can't enough of this CD)
Eastmountainsouth (self-titled)


----------



## Untilted

Radiohead - Ok Computer
Sigur Ros - Takk
Belle and Sebastian - If you are feeling sinister

Most of the musicians I love are the kind of people who wear T-shirts all the time and regards anyone in a bow tie a "Conservative douchebag".


----------



## Patrick06790

Royal Trux, _Thank You_
_Five Live Yardbirds_
Luna, _Penthouse_
_Their Sympathetic Majesties Request _(disc two a sampler from Sympathy For the Record Industry)
James Brown box disc one


----------



## paper clip

_Jesus Christ Superstar_ - original cast recording.

Saw the show this summer at a local music theater, and I can't get enough.


----------



## paper clip

Patrick06790 said:


> Royal Trux, _Thank You_
> _Five Live Yardbirds_
> Luna, _Penthouse_
> _Their Sympathetic Majesties Request _(disc two a sampler from Sympathy For the Record Industry)
> James Brown box disc one


I'm sure these are all LPs stacked on your tube amplified phonograph!:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Patrick06790

paper clip said:


> I'm sure these are all LPs stacked on your tube amplified phonograph!:icon_smile_wink:


I wish. I hate CDs. "Oh, listen to that wonderful digital sound!"

"I can't. The player's too busy freaking out because a microscopic piece of dust is interfering with the Ultra Sonar Zoom Pixel Mega Super Laser Information Gathering Console Display!"


----------



## JDDY

Patrick06790 said:


> Royal Trux, _Thank You_
> _Five Live Yardbirds_
> Luna, _Penthouse_
> _Their Sympathetic Majesties Request _(disc two a sampler from Sympathy For the Record Industry)
> James Brown box disc one


Pretty hip stuff!

Black Lips - Let It Bloom
Love - Love
Sam Cooke - Complete Specialty Recordings
Troggs - Archaeology
Magic Sam - West Side Soul


----------



## Andersdad

Dinosaur Jr. - Fossils
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon (great for unwinding after a long day at the office)


----------



## Thomas

Little Feat (the band I listen to about 80% of the time)


----------



## AlanC

Just bought Classic Bluegrass from Smithsonian Folkways, at (where else?) the Smithsonian. Seems good so far, but how could it not be?


----------



## crs

I spent nearly four hours in the car today. On the way up: news radio, Queens of the Stone Age's Lullabies to Paralyze and Kyuss' And The Circus Leaves Town. On way back: Monster Magnet's Powertrip and Monolithic Baby!


----------



## TradTeacher

Getting ready to leave for Nashville...got the IPod on shuffle, so who know what'll come up? 
However, albums that are still lying around in the truck are as follows:
My Morning Jacket-Z
Chris Thile-How to Grow a Woman From the Ground
Willie Nelson-Songbird
Lucero-Rebels, Rogues and Sworn Brothers
Bob Marley-Legend
John Coltrane-Ballads


----------



## jackmccullough

On my way in to work today: New Riders of the Purple Sage in concert from 1971.


----------



## tsweetland

jackmccullough said:


> On my way in to work today: New Riders of the Purple Sage in concert from 1971.


excellent choice! I have been listening to NRPS quite a bit myself lately


----------



## AlanC

TradTeacher said:


> Chris Thile-How to Grow a Woman From the Ground


I've been listening to that quite a bit myself lately.


----------



## nor'easter

Love-"Forever Changes"
Boris-"Pink"
The Ocean Blue-"Cerulean"
Chain of Strength-"True Til Death"


----------



## spinlps

nor'easter said:


> The Ocean Blue-"Cerulean"


Now that's a blast from the past! Warm memories of The Ocean Blue.

Listening to Nelson's Songbird
Pete Yorn Live from Olsson's
Van Morrison's St. Dominic's Preview
Duke Pearson's Mosaic Select


----------



## septa

Anything directed by John Eliot Gardiner. Even though its a bit of a gimick I like historical "accuracy".


----------



## Patrick06790

Richard Hell, _Time_ (disc two w/ awful Stones covers)
Dylan, _John Wesley Harding
_Bantam Rooster, _The Cross and the Switchblade
Very Best of Elmore James
_Charlie Parker, _Bird of Paradise _(oddball Israeli import with obscure stuff from 1945-48)


----------



## AlanC

In anticipation of the season...

The Gypsy Hombres, _Django Bells_


----------



## jackmccullough

Terrapin Station.


----------



## Joe Frances

*Classical All the Way in CT*

Edward Aldwell's recordings of the French Suites by Bach.

JAF


----------



## knickerbacker

*Response to question from another thread...*



AlanC said:


> Nice figure to the wood on the banjo. Are you a Scruggs or Keith man?
> 
> I beat around on a mandolin myself, but Ronnie McCoury and Ricky Skaggs have nothing to fear.


Flatt & Scruggs, Del McCoury, Ralph Stanley (his band contains the mayor of Round Hill, VA), Raymond Fairchild, Carter Family etc. In regular rotation is an old Ralph and Carter Stanley record lost to the ages until recently...

Growing up in Washington DC allowed me great opportunities to appreciate diverse music (thank you WGTB for those in the know and Jerry Gray & Dick Spottswood at WAMU). Sun Ra live at the Killamanjaro, Ornette Coleman at the Warner, Cramps w/ Tex Rebinowitz at the old 9:30, Fugazi at Ft. Reno, Black Flag at the 9:30, Minor Threat/Big Boys/ Trouble Funk and the Lansburgh Cultural Center, Minutemen @ 9:30 x 3, Sleepy La Beef in bars everywhere, Junior Wells VFW hall bethesda (tried to get him as a client and he said "come to my house in Chicago for a fried chicken dinner and we'll see). Bad Brains everywhere, Nurses, Slickee Boys, Bo Diddley (with and without Ron Wood), Doc Watson, Ralph Stanley, Seldom Scene, Link Wray ('84), Hazel Adkins (rip), Del McCourey, John Prine, the Damned ('8)? some tiny little band called the police opened up at the ontario theater) This is what was a great town for music- you could go anywhere and be protected by a love of music, both in the ghetto and waaaay out in the sticks where suburbanites were at times considered to be Union Army invaders (not actually inaccurate,, I guess) . This is approximately 5% of shows seen between 1980 and 1987 ('cept fugazi, can't remember when the 1st record came out- it was a month or two before).

Currently Spinning:
Stanley Brothers original sessions from '48 or so
Gang of Four compilation
Yo La Tengo newest release
Carter Family
Neil Young live at the fillmore east
Velvet Underground
Classical Radio is the majority now....


----------



## Patrick06790

knickerbacker said:


> Flatt & Scruggs, Del McCoury, Ralph Stanley (his band contains the mayor of Round Hill, VA), Raymond Fairchild, Carter Family etc. In regular rotation is an old Ralph and Carter Stanley record lost to the ages until recently...
> 
> Growing up in Washington DC allowed me great opportunities to appreciate diverse music (thank you WGTB for those in the know and Jerry Gray & Dick Spottswood at WAMU). Sun Ra live at the Killamanjaro, Ornette Coleman at the Warner, Cramps w/ Tex Rebinowitz at the old 9:30, Fugazi at Ft. Reno, Black Flag at the 9:30, Minor Threat/Big Boys/ Trouble Funk and the Lansburgh Cultural Center, Minutemen @ 9:30 x 3, Sleepy La Beef in bars everywhere, Junior Wells VFW hall bethesda (tried to get him as a client and he said "come to my house in Chicago for a fried chicken dinner and we'll see). Bad Brains everywhere, Nurses, Slickee Boys, Bo Diddley (with and without Ron Wood), Doc Watson, Ralph Stanley, Seldom Scene, Link Wray ('84), Hazel Adkins (rip), Del McCourey, John Prine, the Damned ('8)? some tiny little band called the police opened up at the ontario theater) This is what was a great town for music- you could go anywhere and be protected by a love of music, both in the ghetto and waaaay out in the sticks where suburbanites were at times considered to be Union Army invaders (not actually inaccurate,, I guess) . This is approximately 5% of shows seen between 1980 and 1987 ('cept fugazi, can't remember when the 1st record came out- it was a month or two before).
> 
> Currently Spinning:
> Stanley Brothers original sessions from '48 or so
> Gang of Four compilation
> Yo La Tengo newest release
> Carter Family
> Neil Young live at the fillmore east
> Velvet Underground
> Classical Radio is the majority now....


- Remember The Razz? Tommy Keene came out of that group and achieved some minor celebrity.

- WHFS when it was good.

- Bad Brains were always playing somwhere, you're right.

- 9:30 when it was just a big drafty barn of a place. A kid could actually get drunk there, it was so cheap.

- What's the new Yo La Tengo?


----------



## AlanC

Knick, give the new CD by Mike Compton & David Long, , a listen. No banjo, but lots of Monroe style mandolin.


----------



## Speas

Merle Haggard - Peer Sessions (just came across it - superb, real country)


----------



## charphar

Dave Brubeck Quartet Time Out...classic!


----------



## charphar

Brubeck over...now Mel Torme: Songs of New York...


----------



## Pgolden

One of my odder mixes: Seme Gymnopedie Adagio for Strings Fur Elise/Murray Perahia Moonlight Sonata/Murray Perahia We Three Kings/The Roches O Come Emmanuel/The Burns Sisters God Rest Ye/Diane Zeigler Sholom Aleykhem/Itzhak Perlman Ave Maria/Kim Bracken Spartacus/Yusef Lateef The Robe/Yusef Lateef Whiskey Lullaby/Brad Paisley (Don't know how that got in there. The song's about suicide and if you listen to it long enough, you may be tempted to follow suit.) Con Te Partiro II Kyrie Beata Virgine Riverdance Reel Around the Sun


----------



## AlanC

Last night:

David Grisman's Acoustic Christmas


----------



## TradTeacher

knickerbacker said:


> Currently Spinning:
> Neil Young live at the fillmore east


Just bought that record the other day. I'm glad he's releasing some of those early 70s shows...

Other new adventures in music:
Sufjan Stevens-Songs for Christmas
Neal Casal-No Wish To Reminisce
Amos Lee-Supply and Demand
Aimee Mann-The Forgotten Arm


----------



## spinlps

TradTeacher said:


> Just bought that record the other day. I'm glad he's releasing some of those early 70s shows...
> 
> Other new adventures in music:
> Sufjan Stevens-Songs for Christmas


Wasn't aware this was available... may have to pick it up. Thoughts?



> Neal Casal-No Wish To Reminisce
> Amos Lee-Supply and Demand


How is Amos' latest? I initially liked his debut but grew bored after a few spins. My biggest gripe: everything started to sound the same.



> Aimee Mann-The Forgotten Arm


Count me on the Mann bandwagon, I just wish everything didn't have to be so *down*. That said, she does it really well. BUT, what's this... an Aimee Mann Christmas CD? Perhaps a holiday disc for the lonely, the disenchanted, the depressed, the suicidal, etc...?:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## tripreed

spinlps said:


> Wasn't aware this was available... may have to pick it up. Thoughts?


He used to release a Christmas EP online every year for the past 3 or 4 years or so. I found them last year and downloaded them. He released a five disc set this year of all of the songs. You can stream them all here if you would like . The first three are really good, but the fourth and especially the fifth are getting a little too out there for my taste (but it Sufjan, after all).


----------



## Laxplayer

I'm home with a bad cold today, so I put in some ska to put me in a better mood.

The Specials
The Pietasters
Mustard Plug
Voodoo Glow Skulls
Skankin' Pickle
Skatalites

And a bit of psychobilly: The Reverend Horton Heat


----------



## JDDY

Home sick today, I'm listening to A Charlie Brown Christmas by Vince Guaraldi Trio and trying to nail "Christmastime Is Here" on guitar.


----------



## Laxplayer

knickerbacker said:


> Flatt & Scruggs, Del McCoury, Ralph Stanley (his band contains the mayor of Round Hill, VA), Raymond Fairchild, Carter Family etc. In regular rotation is an old Ralph and Carter Stanley record lost to the ages until recently...
> 
> Growing up in Washington DC allowed me great opportunities to appreciate diverse music (thank you WGTB for those in the know and Jerry Gray & Dick Spottswood at WAMU). Sun Ra live at the Killamanjaro, Ornette Coleman at the Warner, Cramps w/ Tex Rebinowitz at the old 9:30, Fugazi at Ft. Reno, Black Flag at the 9:30, Minor Threat/Big Boys/ Trouble Funk and the Lansburgh Cultural Center, Minutemen @ 9:30 x 3, Sleepy La Beef in bars everywhere, Junior Wells VFW hall bethesda (tried to get him as a client and he said "come to my house in Chicago for a fried chicken dinner and we'll see). Bad Brains everywhere, Nurses, Slickee Boys, Bo Diddley (with and without Ron Wood), Doc Watson, Ralph Stanley, Seldom Scene, Link Wray ('84), Hazel Adkins (rip), Del McCourey, John Prine, the Damned ('8)? some tiny little band called the police opened up at the ontario theater) This is what was a great town for music- you could go anywhere and be protected by a love of music, both in the ghetto and waaaay out in the sticks where suburbanites were at times considered to be Union Army invaders (not actually inaccurate,, I guess) . This is approximately 5% of shows seen between 1980 and 1987 ('cept fugazi, can't remember when the 1st record came out- it was a month or two before).
> 
> Currently Spinning:
> Stanley Brothers original sessions from '48 or so
> Gang of Four compilation
> Yo La Tengo newest release
> Carter Family
> Neil Young live at the fillmore east
> Velvet Underground
> Classical Radio is the majority now....


The Cramps, Black Flag, Minor Threat, Fugazi and Bad Brains. I grew up listening to all those bands. It would have been great to see them live.


----------



## Sharkey

I put a CD changer into my 77 MGB this summer - had to get the no longer produced changer that is compatible with the tape deck i put in 15 years ago from ebay - have it stuffed with the rolling stones, and also a best of funk compilation.
may not be technically trad, but it is trad for me - been listening to this music since i first got my MG.


----------



## Foghorn

I have a few cd's in my office from Nouvelle Vague (NVI is playing right now). They are mostly 1980's covers from great songs of my youth & are rearranged to a sound resembling Mancini, Jobim, & Esquivel. 
Here's a link, hope you enjoy this half as much as I:

https://www.nouvellesvagues.com/english/music.html

F


----------



## TradTeacher

The Sufjan Stevens 5 disc boxed set just came out last Tuesday. I really like it though I often grow tired of Christmas music. I just really like his arrangements; he is phenominally talented. I saw him at the Fox Theatre in Atlanta last month...
I'm somewhat new to Amos. My brother-in-law has been trying to turn me on to him for some time now, but I've been a slow convert. He's somewhat like a male Norah Jones (not really a bad thing) in that he makes good records with solid songs, but I don't often find myself clamoring to listen to him like, say, Kings of Leon or Drive By Truckers or Ryan Adams. I was given the disc by a friend at a local record store, so I can't complain too much. It's worth keeping but not essential listening...
Aimee Mann is fantastic. I agree completely with the generally depressing quality of her music, but she's a great songwriter and I appreciate the way in which she tries to tell stories through her music. She played the Tennessee Theater last month and put on one of the most interesting shows I've ever seen...

TT


----------



## Where Eagles Dare

Nothin' but George Jones, and Merle Haggard today.


----------



## 16198

Widespread Panic


----------



## spinlps

TradTeacher said:


> The Sufjan Stevens 5 disc boxed set just came out last Tuesday. I really like it though I often grow tired of Christmas music. I just really like his arrangements; he is phenominally talented. I saw him at the Fox Theatre in Atlanta last month...
> I'm somewhat new to Amos. My brother-in-law has been trying to turn me on to him for some time now, but I've been a slow convert. He's somewhat like a male Norah Jones (not really a bad thing) in that he makes good records with solid songs, but I don't often find myself clamoring to listen to him like, say, Kings of Leon or Drive By Truckers or Ryan Adams. I was given the disc by a friend at a local record store, so I can't complain too much. It's worth keeping but not essential listening...
> Aimee Mann is fantastic. I agree completely with the generally depressing quality of her music, but she's a great songwriter and I appreciate the way in which she tries to tell stories through her music. She played the Tennessee Theater last month and put on one of the most interesting shows I've ever seen...
> 
> TT


Thanks for the heads up on the Stevens holiday box. I just dl'd with via emusic for a spin during tomorrow's commute.

I much prefer Joe Pernice's work to Amos Lee. Better tunes, more honest lyrics, and an overall presentation that doesn't seem as forced.


----------



## TradTeacher

spinlps said:


> I much prefer Joe Pernice's work to Amos Lee. Better tunes, more honest lyrics, and an overall presentation that doesn't seem as forced.


Amen to this...

TT


----------



## spinlps

Richard Thompson - 1000 Years of Popular Music


----------



## TradTeacher

Mark Kozelek--Little Drummer Boy (Live)

spinlps, this guy may be right up your alley. He's the lead singer of two bands, Red House Painters and Sun Kil Moon. Last year, Sun Kil Moon had a popular record that covered Modest Mouse songs. Really dark and beautiful. Anyway, this live 2x album is acoustic versions of both bands' material, plus some of his solo stuff. 

Also picked up the Jeff Tweedy (Wilco) live solo DVD. An album version is supposed to be out in the coming weeks...

TT


----------



## tripreed

TradTeacher said:


> Mark Kozelek--Little Drummer Boy (Live)
> 
> spinlps, this guy may be right up your alley. He's the lead singer of two bands, Red House Painters and Sun Kil Moon. Last year, Sun Kil Moon had a popular record that covered Modest Mouse songs. Really dark and beautiful. Anyway, this live 2x album is acoustic versions of both bands' material, plus some of his solo stuff.


Thanks for the heads up on this. I'll have to add it to my Amazon wishlist.


----------



## spinlps

TradTeacher said:


> Mark Kozelek--Little Drummer Boy (Live)
> 
> spinlps, this guy may be right up your alley. He's the lead singer of two bands, Red House Painters and Sun Kil Moon. Last year, Sun Kil Moon had a popular record that covered Modest Mouse songs. Really dark and beautiful. Anyway, this live 2x album is acoustic versions of both bands' material, plus some of his solo stuff.
> 
> Also picked up the Jeff Tweedy (Wilco) live solo DVD. An album version is supposed to be out in the coming weeks...
> 
> TT


TT, have a feeling our musical tastes run parallel. I've followed Kozelek, the RHP's & SKM for awhile now. Actually grew up (same town) with the Uncle Tupelo boys and have followed their family tree since. Great stuff for the most part.


----------



## jackmccullough

In the car: Terrapin Station.

At home: Uncle Meat.


----------



## TradTeacher

spinlps said:


> TT, have a feeling our musical tastes run parallel. I've followed Kozelek, the RHP's & SKM for awhile now. Actually grew up (same town) with the Uncle Tupelo boys and have followed their family tree since. Great stuff for the most part.


Agreed...I finally had a chance to see Wilco live earlier this year @ the Tennessee Theater. They put on quite an outstanding show...

TT


----------



## Where Eagles Dare

It's all about the American Hardcore soundtrack today.


----------



## BertieW

Laxplayer said:


> The Cramps, Black Flag, Minor Threat, Fugazi and Bad Brains. I grew up listening to all those bands. It would have been great to see them live.


Nice, LAX. I had the pleasure of seeing Fugazi play a show in a church hall down in Urbana back about 1985. Really amazing. A friend of mine has recorded with Bad Brains and says HR lives up to his "difficult" reputation, but the experience overall has been a good one.

You're aware of this one, right?

https://www.amazon.com/American-Har...0922915717/ref=pd_sim_m_8/102-9642957-3212156

And this?

https://www.amazon.com/Bad-Brains-L...KQ/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_0_1/102-9642957-3212156


----------



## BertieW

Been listening to more classical lately, as a change of pace. Ambient too. 

Gas is pretty groovy. "Koenigsforst" is the one I'm spinning now. Philip Glass's soundtrack for "Dracula" also worked its way back into the rotation recently. 

Leon Fleisher's "Two Hands" quite good. Also enjoying a collection called Baltic Voices featuring the Estonian Philharmanic Chamber Choir. 

Next week, could be back to the Birthday Party, Chavez or Cocteau Twins.


----------



## Laxplayer

BertieW said:


> Nice, LAX. I had the pleasure of seeing Fugazi play a show in a church hall down in Urbana back about 1985. Really amazing. A friend of mine has recorded with Bad Brains and says HR lives up to his "difficult" reputation, but the experience overall has been a good one.
> 
> You're aware of this one, right?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/American-Har...0922915717/ref=pd_sim_m_8/102-9642957-3212156
> 
> And this?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bad-Brains-L...KQ/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_0_1/102-9642957-3212156


Yep, I have the book, but not the DVD. I will have to check that out. I have a friend who's band knows so many hardcore and punk songs that they just have the crowd call requests out...fun show to go see. We always joke about the irony of ourselves still listening to this music...I work in investments and he's a lawyer.


----------



## JDDY

Laxplayer said:


> Yep, I have the book, but not the DVD. I will have to check that out. I have a friend who's band knows so many hardcore and punk songs that they just have the crowd call requests out...fun show to go see. We always joke about the irony of ourselves still listening to this music...I work in investments and he's a lawyer.


Hey, good music is good music.


----------



## Patrick06790

*The Xmas Mix*

My low-budget way of saying Merry Christmas to people. With gratuitous comments.

1. Way Way Hep Uh Hole - The Soft Boys Robyn Hitchcock's first official band, ca. 1976. He's become serious lately. 
2. Opera Singer - Cake A very silly group.
3. The Skills of the Star Pilot - Butterglory Lo-fi mumblers. Enigmatic, yet puzzling.
4. The Hook - Stephen Malkmus Pavement frontman in 12/8 time.
5. Go West - Liz Phair Has an unfortunate habit of writing about sex. Explicitly. This isn't one of them.
6. Old Lungs - Stereolab From the LA "All Tomorrow's Parties" series sponsored by Sonic Youth
7. The Laws Have Changed - The New Pornographers Neko Case can sing some, and she's got considerable pulchritude
8. Beautiful Things - 3D's Another Merge Records group (w/ Butterglory, above, and the next four entries).
9. Break a Promise - Guv'nor This is catchy in a deranged music-hall way
10. Noisy Night - Portastatic This should be on the soundtrack of a drippy indie/emo film
11. Excuse Me While I Drink Myself To Death - Spent "I don't care" is probably the most-used angst line
12. Dancing Music - Ashley Stove Not sure if Ashley Stove is a person or an appliance
13. Slide - Luna Any song that begins with "You can never give the finger to the blind" can't be all bad
14. I've Got a Fang - They Might Be Giants This song reminds me of meeting my college sweetheart's parents in 1985. An awkward scene.
15. Keep Your Feelings to Yourself - Clem Snide I wonder if Valerie Bertinelli has heard this?
16. Big Jilm - Ween I don't know what this means, but I like it
17. Little White Pills - The Meat Purveyors Part of my collection of substance abuse songs
18. A Living Hell - The Bottle Rockets Toe-tapping despair
19. The Race Is On Again - Yo La Tengo Brand new from The Bards of Hoboken
20. So Sad About Us - The Breeders Obscure cover of even more obscure Who song by the gals from Dayton
21. Holly Roller Novocaine - Sons of Leon Song tainted somewhat by being used on "The Shield" ; SoL were touted (mysteriously) as the next Lynyrd Skynyrd (?)
22. The Best of Jill Hives - Guided By Voices If radio wasn't such a corrupt business this would have been GBV's umpty-umpth #1 record


----------



## knickerbacker

Even if I didn't already think that I was in the right place on the trad forum, this thread and all its references to music I love no matter how diverse, different and obscure would surely show that this is a home of sorts..
mentions of the fabulous Fox Theater bring back fond memories of tripping the lights fantastic there in October of 1985..and all the punkrock, garage, blues, bluegrass, classical, and country strike a chord for me as well. I worked for many years in the business of music with many artists mentioned on this thread- from Helmet to Tony Bennett and all in between. Being a fan of many of the more obscure was a secret handshake of its own way back when, much like wearing a sack in a world full of darts.
the diversity of taste represented herein evokes the meaning of the name of that fun utter dive CBGB's:

"The question most often asked of me is, "What does CBGB stand for?"
I reply, "It stands for the kind of music I intended to have, but not the
kind that we became famous for: COUNTRY BLUEGRASS BLUES."
The next question is always, "but what does OMFUG stand for?" and I say
"That's more of what we do, It means OTHER MUSIC FOR UPLIFTING
GORMANDIZERS." And what is a gormandizer? It's a voracious eater of,
in this case, MUSIC."

Thanks for the memories, Hilly. Even if we did have to play at 4:00am.
When you're selling drywall from the dressing rooms, I hope a piece that may still have my scrawl on it gets you some $$.


----------



## ntw

Patrick06790 said:


> 2. Opera Singer - Cake A very silly group.


Cake is a local band for me and I always wonder how much national exposure they have. Opera Singer is the first song on the Comfort Eagle album. This album is one of my favorites, although the "hits" from it aren't the best songs. I think "very silly" is a good way to describe them. Comfort Eagle is just one of those albums where everything works, everything fits together nicely. It is kind of like the Ferris Bueller's Day Off of music... not an incredibly deep experience but a blast nonetheless.


----------



## Laxplayer

Great mix Patrick.

ntw, I also like Cake, I have three of their albums. They Might Be Giants are also a very silly band, but I love 'em. 

The Mighty Mighty Bosstones-Don't Know How to Party
Social Distortion-White Light, White Heat, White Trash
Dinosaur Jr.-Without a Sound
Hüsker Dü -Zen Arcade


----------



## gnatty8

*I Don't Post to the Trad Forum*

But haven't seen a similar thread in the "other" forum. Patrick has some good taste in music. The Jam also does a version of So Sad About Us. Its great, better than the original IMO, but haven't heard Breeders version. Here is what I recently loaded onto my Ipod:

The Dropkick Murphys (Sing Loud, Sing Proud, and Blackout)
The Clash (Give Em' Enough Rope)
Ramones (Best of)
U2 (Under a Blood Red Sky)
My Bloody Valentine
Cocteau Twins (the big 4 disc box set)
Johnny Cash (one of the Best of)
Outkast (Speakerboxx/Love Below)
Beatles (Let it Be)
Pixies (the new Best of)
Nirvana (the box set)


----------



## spinlps

Nice mix Patrick. Looks like you might be Bloodshot fan eh? Caught Neko live in at last year's Twangfast... great show. She has a new Live in Austin DVD out as well.

I remember first hearing They Might Be Giant's "Don't Let's Start" on MTV back in high school and have seen them live a handful of times. Now, with their Disney Channel music and their kids CD's (Here Come the ABC's is great), my kids enjoy listening to them as much as I do.

Another artist on the playlist is Dan Zanes, former Del Fuegos frontman and current family music guru. Highly recommended.

As far as Jam covers go, check out their cover of Sweet Soul Music on the Live at the BBC release. Excellent.


----------



## AlanC

spinlps said:


> I remember first hearing They Might Be Giant's "Don't Let's Start" on MTV back in high school and have seen them live a handful of times. Now, with their Disney Channel music and their kids CD's (Here Come the ABC's is great), my kids enjoy listening to them as much as I do.


I played 'Instanbul (Not Constantinople)' and 'James K. Polk' for my college history students, and none of them had ever heard of They Might Be Giants.

Barbarians.


----------



## septa

AlanC said:


> I played 'Instanbul (Not Constantinople)' and 'James K. Polk' for my college history students, and none of them had ever heard of They Might Be Giants.
> 
> Barbarians.


College students who haven't heard of TMBG? Where I come from this could get you shanked.


----------



## Vespa

*Top 25 from my iPod*

Shared with wife and 12 year old daughter so some unfortunate anomalies

Audrey's Theme	Metropolitan	Metropolitan
Barcelona Merengue	Barcelona - Mark Suozzo	Barcelona - Original Motion Picture Soundtrack - Mark Suozzo
C'mere	Interpol	Antics
Crack	Interpol	Turn On The Bright Lights
Evil	Interpol	Antics
Fall To Pieces	Avril Lavigne	Under My Skin
Get Off	The Dandy Warhols	13 Tales from the Urban Bohemi
Holiday / Boulevard of Broken Dreams (Live)	Green Day	[email protected] - EP
I've Got Spies	The Carnations	In Good Time
Island in the Sun	Weezer	Weezer
Main Titles	Metropolitan	Metropolitan
Nick's Cha-Cha	Metropolitan	Metropolitan
NYC	Interpol	Turn On The Bright Lights
Obstacle 1	Interpol	Turn On The Bright Lights
Obstacle 1 (Arthur Baker Mix)	Interpol	Obstacle 1 (Single)
Precipitate	Interpol	
Rock Star (Jason Nevins Remix	N.E.R.D.	Blue Crush OST (Retail)
Say Hello to the Angels	Interpol	Turn on the Bright Lights
Slipped Away	Avril Lavigne	Under My Skin
Specialist	Interpol	Interpol
Stella Was A Diver And She Was Always Down	Interpol	Turn On The Bright Lights
Where is the Love	Black Eyed Peas	Where is the Love-(Promo CDS)T
Whine & Grine / Stand Down Margaret	The English Beat	I Just Can't Stop It
With You	Jessica Simpson	In This Skin (Collector's Edition)
You Can Do It	Ice Cube	Ice Cube: Greatest Hits


----------



## TradTeacher

Vespa said:


> Shared with wife and 12 year old daughter so some unfortunate anomalies
> 
> Audrey's Theme	Metropolitan	Metropolitan
> Barcelona Merengue	Barcelona - Mark Suozzo	Barcelona - Original Motion Picture Soundtrack - Mark Suozzo
> C'mere	Interpol	Antics
> Crack	Interpol	Turn On The Bright Lights
> Evil	Interpol	Antics
> Fall To Pieces	Avril Lavigne	Under My Skin
> Get Off	The Dandy Warhols	13 Tales from the Urban Bohemi
> Holiday / Boulevard of Broken Dreams (Live)	Green Day	[email protected] - EP
> I've Got Spies	The Carnations	In Good Time
> Island in the Sun	Weezer	Weezer
> Main Titles	Metropolitan	Metropolitan
> Nick's Cha-Cha	Metropolitan	Metropolitan
> NYC	Interpol	Turn On The Bright Lights
> Obstacle 1	Interpol	Turn On The Bright Lights
> Obstacle 1 (Arthur Baker Mix)	Interpol	Obstacle 1 (Single)
> Precipitate	Interpol
> Rock Star (Jason Nevins Remix	N.E.R.D.	Blue Crush OST (Retail)
> Say Hello to the Angels	Interpol	Turn on the Bright Lights
> Slipped Away	Avril Lavigne	Under My Skin
> Specialist	Interpol	Interpol
> Stella Was A Diver And She Was Always Down	Interpol	Turn On The Bright Lights
> Where is the Love	Black Eyed Peas	Where is the Love-(Promo CDS)T
> Whine & Grine / Stand Down Margaret	The English Beat	I Just Can't Stop It
> With You	Jessica Simpson	In This Skin (Collector's Edition)
> You Can Do It	Ice Cube	Ice Cube: Greatest Hits


Unfortunate, indeed...however, I do really like Interpol even if they are somewhat a copy of Joy Divison...

TT


----------



## Patrick06790

Xmas mix number 2

1. Liquored and Lacquered Down - Southern Culture On the Skids
2. Move It On Over - Hank Williams
3. That's What I Like About the South - Bob Wills and His Texas Playboys
4. The Old Home Place - J.D. Crowe and the New South
5. Solid Gold-Plated Fool - Delbert McClinton
6. Chicken On the Ground - Billy Joe Shaver
7. Ridin' My Thumb to Mexico - Johnny Rodriguez
8. Come On Joe - Jo-El Sonner
9. Teach Me To Cheat - The Kendalls
10. Sally Let Your Bangs Hang Down - Merle Haggard and Leona Williams
11. Dirty Old Egg-Sucking Dog - Johnny Cash
12. Streets of Baltimore - Gram Parsons
13. Ain't No More Cane - Bob Dylan and The Band
14. Yes I Guess They Oughta Name a Drink After You - John Prine
15. Out of Control - George Jones
16. My Ears Should Burn (When Fools Are Talked About) - Claude Gray
17. Walk On By - Leroy Van ****
18. Go On Go On - Benny Barnes
19. My Name Is Mud - James O'Gwynne
20. Wildwood Flower - Mother Maybelle Carter
21. Dynamite Woman - Sir Douglas Quintet
22. Automatic Mama - Sons of the Soil
23. Too Old To Cut the Mustard - Bill Carlisle and the Carlisles
24. The Christian Life - The Byrds
25. You're the Reason - Hank Williams III
26. Timber - Neko Case and Her Boyfriends
27. Sin City - The Flying Burrito Brothers
28. Give Back the Key to My Heart - Uncle Tupelo


----------



## Laxplayer

Patrick06790 said:


> Xmas mix number 2
> 
> *1. Liquored and Lacquered Down - Southern Culture On the Skids*
> 2. Move It On Over - Hank Williams
> 3. That's What I Like About the South - Bob Wills and His Texas Playboys
> 4. The Old Home Place - J.D. Crowe and the New South
> 5. Solid Gold-Plated Fool - Delbert McClinton
> 6. Chicken On the Ground - Billy Joe Shaver
> 7. Ridin' My Thumb to Mexico - Johnny Rodriguez
> 8. Come On Joe - Jo-El Sonner
> 9. Teach Me To Cheat - The Kendalls
> 10. Sally Let Your Bangs Hang Down - Merle Haggard and Leona Williams
> 11. Dirty Old Egg-Sucking Dog - Johnny Cash
> 12. Streets of Baltimore - Gram Parsons
> 13. Ain't No More Cane - Bob Dylan and The Band
> 14. Yes I Guess They Oughta Name a Drink After You - John Prine
> 15. Out of Control - George Jones
> 16. My Ears Should Burn (When Fools Are Talked About) - Claude Gray
> 17. Walk On By - Leroy Van ****
> 18. Go On Go On - Benny Barnes
> 19. My Name Is Mud - James O'Gwynne
> 20. Wildwood Flower - Mother Maybelle Carter
> 21. Dynamite Woman - Sir Douglas Quintet
> 22. Automatic Mama - Sons of the Soil
> 23. Too Old To Cut the Mustard - Bill Carlisle and the Carlisles
> 24. The Christian Life - The Byrds
> 25. You're the Reason - Hank Williams III
> 26. Timber - Neko Case and Her Boyfriends
> 27. Sin City - The Flying Burrito Brothers
> 28. Give Back the Key to My Heart - Uncle Tupelo


My two SCOTS favorites are _Fried Chicken and Gasoline_ and _Camel Walk_.


----------



## kkollwitz

Christmas Carol CD by Loreena McKennitt


----------



## bd79cc

Clasicas De Siempre, a CD by Janitzio, the house mariachi band at my usual Mexican restaurant in San Antonio. Came up between Brubeck's Time Out and Verve Grammy Winners.


----------



## TradTeacher

Albums (cds) I received for Christmas:
Ben Kweller--s/t
Catfish Haven--Tell Me
Band of Horses--Everything All the Time
Midlake--The Trials of Van Occupanther
The Long Winters--When I Pretend To Fall
My Morning Jacket--Okonokos (2 disc live)
Neal Casal--No Wish To Reminisce

All great albums thus far...I particularly recommend Neal Casal and Catfish Haven (saw them live in Chatanooga a month or so ago opening for Magnolia Electric Co.; sounds like 60s pop/soul sound)...

TT


----------



## TradTeacher

*More new music...*

Albums I received for my birthday (Dec. 30):

Jimi Hendrix/Experience--The BBC Sessions (2 disc)
White Buffalo--The White Buffalo EP
Josh Ritter--The Animal Years
Bob Dylan--Desire
What Made Milwaukee Famous

TT


----------



## Patrick06790

That Hendrix is terrific.

I have been listening to a list of hip-hop records recommended by a forum member. Nas, Dr. Dre, Outkast. I still don't know what to make of it all.

Also new Sonic Youth, Yo La Tengo.

And "Sinatra At the Sands" with the Basie Orchestra. Slimy Vegas cheese at its finest.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Paul McCartney-McCartney


----------



## egadfly

TradTeacher said:


> Bob Dylan--Desire


_Desire_'s great, but I like the live versions on _Rolling Thunder Review_ even better.


----------



## TradTeacher

Patrick06790 said:


> That Hendrix is terrific. Also new Sonic Youth, Yo La Tengo.


Yeah, the Hendrix was hard for my mom to find. It's actually out of print now, so she couldn't get it online. She ended up stumbling across a slew of them at out local Best Buy (which makes me cringe because I support Independent Music Stores), so I decided to grit my teeth and bear it for the sake of Hendrix.

That Yo La Tengo is great as well. I've really enjoyed it, much to my surprise...

TT


----------



## Andersdad

My wife bought me a Sirius satellite radio for the car this Christmas. All CD's have been removed other than Uncle Tupelo's Anthology.


----------



## TradTeacher

egadfly said:


> _Desire_'s great, but I like the live versions on _Rolling Thunder Review_ even better.


I've had that RTR for awhile now and I love it. All of those bootleg records he's released in the last few years are really terrific. Very important shows with great renditions...

TT


----------



## egadfly

TradTeacher said:


> That Yo La Tengo is great as well. I've really enjoyed it, much to my surprise...


If you like that, check out _I Can Hear The Heart Beating As One_.


----------



## JDDY

egadfly said:


> If you like that, check out _I Can Hear The Heart Beating As One_.


And Then Nothing Turned Itself Inside-Out is the one I usually reach for. Cool band.
https://www.amazon.com/Then-Nothing...B00004C4OA/ref=m_art_li_1/105-0118902-5624403

The Black Lips has been the album that has dominated my player the past 2 months.
https://www.amazon.com/Let-Bloom-Bl..._bbs_sr_1/105-0118902-5624403?ie=UTF8&s=music


----------



## TradTeacher

egadfly said:


> If you like that, check out _I Can Hear The Heart Beating As One_.


I will do so...Thanks.

TT


----------



## spinlps

Patrick06790 said:


> Also new Sonic Youth, Yo La Tengo.
> 
> And "Sinatra At the Sands" with the Basie Orchestra. Slimy Vegas cheese at its finest.


If its neo-jazz you seek, try Yo La Tengo's versions of Sun Ra's "Nuclear War" on the CD single of the same name.

If you're looking for Sinatra & Basie w/o the desert dairy, check out It Might As Well Be Swing. Swingin' arrangements by Quincy Jones (what happened there eh?) with great versions of More, I Wish You Love, I Believe in You, and Fly Me To The Moon. That said, skip Hello Dolly and I Can't Stop Loving You.


----------



## Patrick06790

spinlps said:


> If its neo-jazz you seek, try Yo La Tengo's versions of Sun Ra's "Nuclear War" on the CD single of the same name.
> 
> If you're looking for Sinatra & Basie w/o the desert dairy, check out It Might As Well Be Swing. Swingin' arrangements by Quincy Jones (what happened there eh?) with great versions of More, I Wish You Love, I Believe in You, and Fly Me To The Moon. That said, skip Hello Dolly and I Can't Stop Loving You.


I'll put that on my LaLa list, thanks.

The monologue Sinatra delivers halfway through the Sands record is hilariously dated and cheese-like. If I heard it somewhere else I'd suspect it was a put-on by Harry Shearer or somebody.

I have the "Nuclear War" single. Not my favorite, although it's not horrible.

I really like their version of "Blitzkrieg Bop" on "Genius + Love = YLT."


----------



## tsweetland

*Country Got Soul*

If I remember correctly, someone on this thread had been listening to "Country Got Soul Vols. 1 & 2" recently. I've been looking for these forever and don't want to pay the exorbitant prices that they go for. Would it be possible to get someone to burn me some copies?


----------



## R Rackley Adams

Check out anything by Madeleine Peyroux...AMAZING. Very Billie Holliday...great dinner tunes...you'll thank me.

Also...check out the Robert Palmer album from the 70s with "Sailin' Shoes" and "Sneakin' Sally Through the Alley" (pre- pre-"Simpy Irresistible" and all of that bunk). Again, you'll be glad you bought it...the only CD I've ever bought thrice.

Ballin'.


----------



## masterfred

Emmylou Harris, Angel Band
Alfred Deller, Elizabethan Folk Songs


----------



## TradTeacher

Reading old threads on linen, seersucker and poplin suits while listening to Thelonious Monk/Coltrane Live at Carnegie Hall ...

TT


----------



## Patrick06790

Bob Dylan and The Band - The Basement Tapes. A record I never get tired of.


----------



## tripreed

My "Americana/Alt-Country" playlist on the iPod, on shuffle:

Hem- Eveningland
Hem- Rabbit Songs
Over the Rhine- Ohio
eastmountainsouth- self-titled
Iron & Wine- Our Endless Numbered Days
Iron & Wine- Creek Drank the Cradle


----------



## egadfly

tripreed said:


> Iron & Wine- Our Endless Numbered Days
> Iron & Wine- Creek Drank the Cradle


_Big_ Sam Bean fan here, too.


----------



## tripreed

egadfly said:


> _Big_ Sam Bean fan here, too.


Though I'm not much of a concert person, I did see him perform live once. Seeing his beard in real life was inspiring.


----------



## jbmcb

Chesky Jazz Sampler CD - Particularly Johnny Frigo. Need to get his release.


----------



## DownSouth

*Albert King*

The Best of Albert King


----------



## tsweetland

anybody have the country got soul comps? i know i saw it on here somewhere


----------



## TradTeacher

egadfly said:


> _Big_ Sam Bean fan here, too.


Count me in on this as well. One of my favorites who I've yet to see live...

TT


----------



## HistoryDoc

Spinning on the ipod: Podcast of Scalia and Breyer going at it...


----------



## A.Squire

jbmcb said:


> Chesky Jazz Sampler CD - Particularly Johnny Frigo. Need to get his release.


Boy that Chesky label is top notch. Have you heard Rebecca Pigeon?


----------



## A.Squire

tripreed said:


> My "Americana/Alt-Country" playlist on the iPod, on shuffle:
> 
> Hem- Eveningland
> Hem- Rabbit Songs
> Over the Rhine- Ohio
> eastmountainsouth- self-titled
> Iron & Wine- Our Endless Numbered Days
> Iron & Wine- Creek Drank the Cradle


Trip, I swear we're sole mates...it's just too much.


----------



## jbmcb

A.Squire said:


> Boy that Chesky label is top notch. Have you heard Rebecca Pigeon?


I'm not particularly fond of her, though my wife likes her tracks on the CD. There aren't that many vocalists that I can tolerate, I usually prefer instrumental music.


----------



## JDDY

tsweetland said:


> anybody have the country got soul comps? i know i saw it on here somewhere


I've got a "soul got country" type of comp...

I've been listening to the first disc of the Byrd boxset I got for Christmas lately.


----------



## tsweetland

the comp i'm looking for is called "country got soul" is this the one you have?


----------



## JDDY

tsweetland said:


> the comp i'm looking for is called "country got soul" is this the one you have?


Unfortunately no, I've got the inverse called Dirt Laundry:
https://www.amazon.com/Dirty-Laundr..._bbs_sr_3/105-0118902-5624403?ie=UTF8&s=music

I saw that the one you covet is out of print (per Amazon)- it sure looks good hope you find it.


----------



## tsweetland

that comp. you mentioned looks good. thanks for the heads-up. i swear, a few weeks ago, someone listed "country got soul" on their "currently spinning" list. i'm trying to get a burned copy


----------



## HistoryDoc

Matt Pond PA- The Nature of Maps
Rocky Votolato- Makers
The Elected- Sun, Sun, Sun


----------



## Duck

Does anyone ever use Pandora? You can enter in a song or musician and it plays similar music based on the makeup of that song. I listen to it all the time.

www.pandora.com


----------



## TradTeacher

HistoryDoc said:


> Matt Pond PA- The Nature of Maps
> Rocky Votolato- Makers
> The Elected- Sun, Sun, Sun


Love Matt Pond PA and Rocky Votolato. Saw Matt here a few months ago and was really great. Caught Rocky opening for Lucero in Nashville back in Nov.

Wanted to thank you, Trip, for the Hem recommendation. That 'Eveningland' record is quite good.

Looking forward to the new Shins record on Tuesday...

TT


----------



## HistoryDoc

Just checked out Hem. My wife would love it.


----------



## tripreed

TradTeacher said:


> Wanted to thank you, Trip, for the Hem recommendation. That 'Eveningland' record is quite good.
> TT





HistoryDoc said:


> Just checked out Hem. My wife would love it.


I'm glad that you both enjoyed them. They really are quite wonderful. 'Eveningland' is good, but I think 'Rabbit Songs' is even better. There are a number of full-length streaming songs available on their website, if you didn't know.


----------



## tsweetland

Lucero "Nobody's Darlings"
Greg Brown "The Evening Call"
Tom Petty "Into the Great Wide Open"


----------



## TradTeacher

tsweetland said:


> Lucero "Nobody's Darlings"


Great, great record. Their newest, "Rebels, Rogues and Sworn Brothers" is one of the best 5 albums of last year IMHO. Very early-Springsteenesque...

TT


----------



## tsweetland

I've gotta pick that up, I hear great things


----------



## bd79cc

Los Tres Oros, by the mariachi group of the same name. House band at my other favorite Mexican restaurant here in San Antonio. Came up between Natalie Cole and Frank Sinatra CDs.


----------



## Barrister

*Saturday morning at the office...*

Robert Earl Keen
Dwight Yokam
Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## katon

Glenn Miller :icon_smile:


----------



## Patrick06790

Elmore James
Richard Hell
Sonic Youth
Cab Calloway


----------



## HistoryDoc

White Whale- WWI
Over the Rhine- Drunkard's Prayer


----------



## Duck

Ella and Louis


----------



## SC_tigerfan

Dazed and Confused soundtrack.


----------



## TradTeacher

Sam Cooke-Live at the Harlem Square Club
*Picked up this album yesterday and it is really fantastic. A great live recording of one of the top voices/performers of our time at the height of his popularity. I highly recommend it to all of you...

TT


----------



## HistoryDoc

TT,
I've been meaning to get the box set for the Soul Stirrers for some time. Amazon has it for $36: https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Rec..._bbs_sr_1/102-2928737-4233754?ie=UTF8&s=music


----------



## jpeirpont

TradTeacher said:


> Sam Cooke-Live at the Harlem Square Club
> *Picked up this album yesterday and it is really fantastic. A great live recording of one of the top voices/performers of our time at the height of his popularity. I highly recommend it to all of you...
> 
> TT


Good recommendation. I am going to buy this A.S.A.P.


----------



## JDDY

HistoryDoc said:


> TT,
> I've been meaning to get the box set for the Soul Stirrers for some time. Amazon has it for $36: https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Rec..._bbs_sr_1/102-2928737-4233754?ie=UTF8&s=music


The Soul Stirrers box is a worthy purchase - great music.

"Night Beat" is something to check out if you haven't already:
https://www.amazon.com/Night-Beat-S...f=sr_1_10/104-0482166-3447120?ie=UTF8&s=music

King Curtis blows the horn on the Harlem Square set. I used to listen to this album of his quite a bit. Good stuff as well.
https://www.amazon.com/Live-Fillmor..._bbs_sr_4/104-0482166-3447120?ie=UTF8&s=music


----------



## spinlps

Damien Rice - 9
Garden State Soundtrack
Andrew Hill - Lift Every Voice
Pepper Adams - Plays Charles Mingus
Terry Gibbs - Plays Jewish Melodies in Jazztime
Bettie Serveert - Tom Boy EP


----------



## Old Brompton

The Shins -- Wincing the Night Away (_highly recommended_! amazing...)
Roxy Music -- Siren
Sweet -- Desolation Boulevard


----------



## A.Squire

Old Brompton said:


> *The Shins -- Wincing the Night Away* (_highly recommended_! amazing...)
> Roxy Music -- Siren
> Sweet -- Desolation Boulevard


When was that released? I assume you have their previous cd?


----------



## Old Brompton

A.Squire said:


> When was that released? I assume you have their previous cd?


It was released today! Yes, I have their previous CDs, though I prefer this one which I think displays more...confidence.


----------



## fullgrain

Barrister said:


> Robert Earl Keen
> Dwight Yokam
> Stevie Ray Vaughn


Barrister, fine choices. Stuck here in LA, I find myself listening to Dwight's "Late Great Golden State" over and over. Are you by any chance familiar with Ray Wylie Hubbard? If not, Dangerous Spirits might be up your alley...


----------



## TradTeacher

Old Brompton said:


> The Shins -- Wincing the Night Away (_highly recommended_! amazing...)


I highly recommend as well. I don't know if an indie band can "take over the world," but I really think their sound can be a huge hit with mass audiences, a thought which only makes me cringe slightly. A part of me is always somewhat saddened when a great but largely unknown band whom I love signs with a big label and consequently changes up their sound. Doesn't sound like this is happening with the Shins, however!...

TT


----------



## anselmo1

*Sonny Boy Williamson The Yardbirds: Live At the Craw-Daddy (1963)*
*The Butterfield Blues Band: Resurection of Pigboy Crabshaw*
*The Blues Projects' Greatest Hits*
*The Rolling Stones Now*


----------



## Patrick06790

anselmo - which Stones record has "Down the Road Apiece"?

I never got around to organizing the records after my move in late October. Today, for some reason, the disorganization got to me, and I yanked them all out and stacked them in roughly alphabetical groups.

And what a goddamn dusty sinus-inflaming nightmare that turned out to be.

Found some old favorites along the way, though, and a great deal of stuff either inherited from my late brother or that I must have procured when intoxicated.

Welcome to CD Hell (next to Shoe-A-Rama)




























Found and listened to my Luna albums during the process.


----------



## TradTeacher

Patrick06790 said:


>


Love that Jayhawks album, Patrick. I, too, am currently facing a great reorganization project (a la Cusack in High Fidelity) with my collection. Because of this, however, I'm currently listening to Allman Bros. "Live at the Fillmore" and a few old Dinosaur Jr. albums (You're Living All Over Me, Where You Been, Green Mind)...

TT


----------



## Patrick06790

TradTeacher said:


> Love that Jayhawks album, Patrick. I, too, am currently facing a great reorganization project (a la Cusack in High Fidelity) with my collection. Because of this, however, I'm currently listening to Allman Bros. "Live at the Fillmore" and a few old Dinosaur Jr. albums (You're Living All Over Me, Where You Been, Green Mind)...
> 
> TT


I didn't try anything more complex than A-E, F-L, M-S, T-Z. Then I culled about 200 from those stacks for the living room; the rest went on the auxiliary shelves here and there.

I need to leave room for zombie films, The Avengers, and fly-fishing books.

There are four collections that cause me constant danger - CDs, DVDs and some tapes, books and fishing/backpacking gear.

Oh, and clothes and shoes.


----------



## egadfly

Wow, the Comedian Harmonists -- now _that's_ a deep collection.


----------



## spinlps

Nice collection Patrick. How is the CVB box? Just the pre-major stuff right?

Been looking for the import version of last year's Luna best of that included a 2nd CD of covers. Have you tried the Dean & Britta CD's? Good stuff.


----------



## HistoryDoc

Did you mean GBV? I have that set (and couple others) and I would say it is the best one.


----------



## spinlps

HistoryDoc said:


> Did you mean GBV? I have that set (and couple others) and I would say it is the best one.


Nope. Camper Van Beethoven. Their Cigarettes & Carrot Juice set was in the first pic.


----------



## Patrick06790

spinlps said:


> Nope. Camper Van Beethoven. Their Cigarettes & Carrot Juice set was in the first pic.


Yeah, all the Pitch-A-Tent stuff. Not the Virgin albums. The box was cheaper than getting all the single albums.

My late bother played the banjo and I inherited a bunch of weird underground bluegrass records I've never really explored.

He also had everything Bob Marley ever did, and a regrettable penchant for things like Cat Stevens and Paul Simon. Also found in his box a version of Tristan and Isolde, which surprised me.

I forgot I had three discs by Me First and the Gimme Gimmes. What the hell was I thinking there? I could see one, but three?


----------



## Chris H

Patrick06790 said:


> anselmo - which Stones record has "Down the Road Apiece"?


Not anselmo but "Down the Road Apiece" appears on UK album Rolling Stones No. 2 and US album Rolling Stones Now! The Chuck Berry version is great too.


----------



## spinlps

Patrick06790 said:


> Yeah, all the Pitch-A-Tent stuff. Not the Virgin albums. The box was cheaper than getting all the single albums.


I of course waited until it went out of print. Guess I'll check out the used bins.

This morning's rotation:

Blake Babies - earwig
Graham Coxon - happiness in magazines
Blur - M.O.R. single with a bunch of acoustic tracks
Old 97's - Satellite Rides w/ the bonus EP
and a Three Sounds comp I made a while back


----------



## TradTeacher

spinlps said:


> This morning's rotation:
> Old 97's - Satellite Rides w/ the bonus EP


Love Rhett Miller and the boys. I was really disappointed in their latest release (not the GH comp.), but Wreck Your Life and Too Far To Care are hard to beat...

TT


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman

For this morning's drive, the Winston Churchill speech CD from Ben Silver. I was always curious about it and so just ordered it along with some nicely discounted ties. It was quite inspirational on the way to do battle in court!


----------



## kforton

Blake Babies! Damn. I haven't met anyone who knows them in quite a while. I think poor Julianna Hatfield has gotten more boring lately.



spinlps said:


> I of course waited until it went out of print. Guess I'll check out the used bins.
> 
> This morning's rotation:
> 
> Blake Babies - earwig
> Graham Coxon - happiness in magazines
> Blur - M.O.R. single with a bunch of acoustic tracks
> Old 97's - Satellite Rides w/ the bonus EP
> and a Three Sounds comp I made a while back


----------



## spinlps

kforton said:


> Blake Babies! Damn. I haven't met anyone who knows them in quite a while. I think poor Julianna Hatfield has gotten more boring lately.


So I've dated myself eh? The BB's seem to pop up in the rotation every now and then. Agree about her recent releases though.


----------



## kforton

We may have gone over this before, spinlps, but what do you use to spin your LPs?


----------



## spinlps

kforton said:


> We may have gone over this before, spinlps, but what do you use to spin your LPs?


Nottingham Analogue Spacedeck / Spacearm / DynaVector XX2-MkII


----------



## egadfly

*$1000 Wedding*



spinlps said:


> So I've dated myself eh? The BB's seem to pop up in the rotation every now and then. Agree about her recent releases though.


Loved her duet with Evan Dando on that Gram Parsons tribute a few years back, though.

Currently spinning in my CD player is Elvis Costello's _Imperial Bedroom_. I had forgotten what a great album that is.


----------



## spinlps

egadfly said:


> Loved her duet with Evan Dando on that Gram Parsons tribute a few years back, though.
> 
> Currently spinning in my CD player is Elvis Costello's _Imperial Bedroom_. I had forgotten what a great album that is.


Classic Costello. I'm an EC fan, but some of the recent stuff is a bit pretentious for my tastes. *Still* a great live show though.

Today's list:
Sam Cooke - Portrait of a Legend 1951 - 1964
Martin Stephenson & the Daintees - Salutation Road
Pixies - Acoustic: Live in Newport


----------



## Duck

I am listening to the Killers today. Never listened to them a lot but I am starting to get into it.

I think that I am feeling a Widespread Panic afternoon coming on. They always remind me of spring and I need that in this 30 degree weather.


----------



## Patrick06790

New Sonic Youth and the reissue of Pavement's _Wowee Zowee_.


----------



## TradTeacher

Duck said:


> I am listening to the Killers today. Never listened to them a lot but I am starting to get into it.
> 
> I think that I am feeling a Widespread Panic afternoon coming on. They always remind me of spring and I need that in this 30 degree weather.


I really liked the first Killers record but I just can't get into the new one. Not sure what it is. I find it a bit like a Queen record (not that this is bad, necessarily) in that it is large in sound and scope...

Not a 'Spread fan, but I did notice where they are coming to Knoxville soon. Just a band that I don't get.

TT

PS...Spin--you a Clap Your Hands Say Yeah fan? Picked up their new album yesterday and after two listens, I must say I'm a tad disappointed...


----------



## spinlps

TradTeacher said:


> PS...Spin--you a Clap Your Hands Say Yeah fan? Picked up their new album yesterday and after two listens, I must say I'm a tad disappointed...


TT... I've tried but I just don't get them. Granted, I've tried a few random tracks from emusic and some Paste CD's. Where should I start?


----------



## Duck

TradTeacher said:


> I really liked the first Killers record but I just can't get into the new one. Not sure what it is. I find it a bit like a Queen record (not that this is bad, necessarily) in that it is large in sound and scope...
> 
> Not a 'Spread fan, but I did notice where they are coming to Knoxville soon. Just a band that I don't get.
> 
> TT
> 
> PS...Spin--you a Clap Your Hands Say Yeah fan? Picked up their new album yesterday and after two listens, I must say I'm a tad disappointed...


It took me a long time to get into Widespread Panic. I never enjoyed their music and then one afternoon, BAM, I was a fan. One band in the same genre that I never understood was Phish. I thought that they were always way too hippy for me.


----------



## JDDY

Lyres - Lyres Lyres


----------



## HistoryDoc

Earnest Tubb


----------



## TradTeacher

spinlps said:


> TT... I've tried but I just don't get them. Granted, I've tried a few random tracks from emusic and some Paste CD's. Where should I start?


I came to like them accidentally. My brother-in-law had their first record and was going to trade it in at a local record store, but I asked him if I could listen to it first. He gave it to me. I can't tell you what exactly appealed to me, but I just love that record. I know they get a lot of Talking Heads comparisons, and sure, their lead singer sounds like David Byrne but I've never been a Talking Heads fan. CLHSY has such a unique sound that it kept me interested.

If you're interested, I'll burn you a copy of the album and mail it to you. PM me if interested.

Now I'm looking forward to the new Bloc Party album and the new Arcade Fire album...

TT


----------



## spinlps

TradTeacher said:


> I came to like them accidentally. My brother-in-law had their first record and was going to trade it in at a local record store, but I asked him if I could listen to it first. He gave it to me. I can't tell you what exactly appealed to me, but I just love that record. I know they get a lot of Talking Heads comparisons, and sure, their lead singer sounds like David Byrne but I've never been a Talking Heads fan. CLHSY has such a unique sound that it kept me interested.
> 
> If you're interested, I'll burn you a copy of the album and mail it to you. PM me if interested.
> 
> Now I'm looking forward to the new Bloc Party album and the new Arcade Fire album...
> 
> TT


TT - I enjoy Talking Heads now and again; I'll give Clap Hands another listen. Thanks for the burn offer, I'll take you up on it. Still have my address?


----------



## Old Brompton

spinlps said:


> TT... I've tried but I just don't get them. Granted, I've tried a few random tracks from emusic and some Paste CD's. Where should I start?


You could start with the single _The Skin of My Yellow Country Teeth_ (which to me sounds an awful like New Order's _Age of Consent_...). Unfortunately, you could also end with _The Skin of My Yellow Country Teeth _.


----------



## bd79cc

Unforgettable: With Love, by Natalie Cole. "Route 66" is the song now playing - a Trad song if I ever heard one. But I've been REALLY into Led Zeppelin lately - an unusual thing to be happening in the twilight of one's 40's.


----------



## anselmo1

Patrick06790 said:


> anselmo - which Stones record has "Down the Road Apiece"?
> 
> *THE ROLLING STONES NOW*
> 
> *Song #7 on the album---"DOWN THE ROAD APIECE".*
> 
> I never got around to organizing the records after my move in late October. Today, for some reason, the disorganization got to me, and I yanked them all out and stacked them in roughly alphabetical groups.
> 
> And what a goddamn dusty sinus-inflaming nightmare that turned out to be.
> 
> Found some old favorites along the way, though, and a great deal of stuff either inherited from my late brother or that I must have procured when intoxicated.
> 
> Welcome to CD Hell (next to Shoe-A-Rama)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found and listened to my Luna albums during the process.


*THE ROLLING STONES NOW*

*Song #7 on the album---"DOWN THE ROAD APIECE".*


----------



## TradTeacher

spinlps said:


> TT - I enjoy Talking Heads now and again; I'll give Clap Hands another listen. Thanks for the burn offer, I'll take you up on it. Still have my address?


Yeah, I'll stick it in the mail tomorrow. Hope you like it...

TT


----------



## spinlps

TradTeacher said:


> Yeah, I'll stick it in the mail tomorrow. Hope you like it...
> 
> TT


Thanks!

This morning's playlist:

Britta Phillips & Dean Wareham - Sonic Souvenirs
Scud Mountain Boys - The Early Years 2CD
Grant Lee Phillips - nineteeneighties


----------



## HoustonTEX

Gomez - Out West (live)
My Morning Jacket - It Still Moves
Tea Leaf Green - Taught to Be Proud
Widespread Panic - Weekly MP3 from widespreadpanic.com


----------



## vwguy

I finally got around to getting Regina Spektor's latest CD after seeing her on CBS Sunday Morning, pretty good stuff! Kind of like Tori Amos, but w/out all the negative baggage attached to her.

Brian


----------



## Duck

I discovered Regina Spektor about six months ago at the Jimmy Johns in Charlottesville. I loved the song but no one knew who it was. About two months ago my brother in law cut the album on. I flipped out when I heard and realized that he could make me a copy. It isn't incredible, it was just cool that I had finally found out who it was.


----------



## spinlps

The Birdlanders Vol. 1 & 2
Camera Obscura - Let's Get Out of this Country
Bettye LaVette - I've Got My On Hell to Raise
Nick Lowe - The Doings Disc Four


----------



## HistoryDoc

For Hem fans, try Over the Rhine.


----------



## TradTeacher

spinlps said:


> Camera Obscura - Let's Get Out of this Country


Great record that not too many people know about. BTW, you like The Decemberists? Just bought tickets to see them here in April...

TT


----------



## nor'easter

Espers-s/t (Philadelphia psych/folk....very creepy....on Drag City)
Roadside Graves-'What Happened To Him Could Happen To Anyone'-Great alt-folk/country hybrid, for fans of Lucero, Bonnie Prince Billy, Pogues etc....and from Central Jersey, no less!! Yours truly plays bass on one of the tracks.


----------



## HistoryDoc

Just got in an Amazon order. Soon to be spinning: 
The Slip, Eisenhower
The Shins, Wincing the Night Away
Gomez, How We Operate
Clap Your Hands Say Yeah, Some Loud Thunder


----------



## Bob_Brooks

Sam Cooke Live at the Harlem Club
Solomon Burke Nashville


----------



## spinlps

TradTeacher said:


> Great record that not too many people know about. BTW, you like The Decemberists? Just bought tickets to see them here in April...
> TT


Wow, TT. Never thought I'd run into a Camera Obscura fan 'round here. Yep, I dig The Decemberists. The local shop has a 24in x 24in canvas of The Crane Wife cover art... pretty sweet. I'm not sure why, but I'm drawn to their artwork as much as their music. I haven't had the chance to see them live though, have you? Post a review, maybe I'll check out their STL show.


----------



## Mad4Madras

Wagner's "Rienzi".

Looking forward to the upcoming Nora Jones album.


----------



## HistoryDoc

Count me as another Camera Obscura fan.


----------



## TradTeacher

spinlps said:


> Wow, TT. Never thought I'd run into a Camera Obscura fan 'round here. Yep, I dig The Decemberists. The local shop has a 24in x 24in canvas of The Crane Wife cover art... pretty sweet. I'm not sure why, but I'm drawn to their artwork as much as their music. I haven't had the chance to see them live though, have you? Post a review, maybe I'll check out their STL show.


Will do. I wonder if I like The Decemberists so much because of the literary quality of their lyrics. I love a good story and they never disappoint. Have you ever heard of the band Tarkio? They are the previous incarnation of The Decemberists but more on the Alt. Country side of the coin. They have a two disc compliation that I'd recommend...

https://www.amazon.com/Omnibus-Tark..._bbs_sr_1/105-5544975-3909266?ie=UTF8&s=music

TT


----------



## HistoryDoc

Just added it to my wish list. Likewise if you like the Shins you should like Flake Music (the pre-shins band).


----------



## spinlps

TradTeacher said:


> Will do. I wonder if I like The Decemberists so much because of the literary quality of their lyrics. I love a good story and they never disappoint. Have you ever heard of the band Tarkio? They are the previous incarnation of The Decemberists but more on the Alt. Country side of the coin. They have a two disc compliation that I'd recommend...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Omnibus-Tark..._bbs_sr_1/105-5544975-3909266?ie=UTF8&s=music
> 
> TT


I've seen Tarkio mentioned re: Meloy but have not sought them out. It might just be a good excuse to look through the Kill Rock Stars site for other gems. Thanks.


----------



## TradTeacher

HistoryDoc said:


> Just added it to my wish list. Likewise if you like the Shins you should like Flake Music (the pre-shins band).


I'm familiar with Flake Music. Not a bad record, but not as highly realized as the Shins. I tell you, I just can't stop listening to that new record...

TT


----------



## HistoryDoc

Islands-Return to the Sea


----------



## spinlps

XTC - The Big Express 

Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - B-Sides and Rarities Box Set

Bryan Ferry - As Time Goes By (a strangely appealing set attributable to the fact that he's backed by actual acoustic instruments played by accomplished musicians and not cheesy 80's synths played by Journey-keyboardist-wanna-be's)


----------



## charphar

*The Blue Box: Blue Note's Best*

Right now Volume 3...including Stanley Turrentine's "God Bless the Child," Horace Silver's "Song for My Father," Chick Corea's "Now He Sings, Now He Sobs," Freddie Hubbard's "Open Sesame," and my favorite on this disk, Tony Williams's "Sister Cheryl."

Good stuff...


----------



## charphar

More of The Blue Box, now Disk 2...starting with the great Miles Davis classic "It Never Entered My Mind." YESSSSSS!


----------



## HistoryDoc

Clash on Broadway, Disc 2
Zombies, Zombie Heaven


----------



## Patrick06790

The Byrds, _Sweetheart of the Rodeo._


----------



## jackmccullough

Neil Young: Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere.


----------



## JDDY

The Chocolate Watchband - Melts in Your Brain, Not On Your Wrist
Leadbelly - Leadbelly Sings For Children
The King Khan & BBQ Show - What's For Dinner


----------



## bd79cc

Rubber Soul by The Beatles. <<Sont les mots qui vont tres bien ensemble.>> Just after Art Tatum and but before Johnny Mathis.


----------



## Duck

Peter Schilling - Major Tom(Coming Home)

What a great song


----------



## anselmo1

*Today I am listening to "Projections" by The Blues Project:*


----------



## charphar

The Tony Bennett Bill Evans Album...


----------



## Northeastern

The Unforgettable Fire, U2


----------



## JordanW

M. Ward - Transistor Radio


----------



## JordanW

Jackopierce - Bringing On the Weather


----------



## joeyzaza

Englebert Humperdink
Please Release Me 
Released on Parrot Records


----------



## rip

Kiri te Kanawa, Strauss, Four Last Songs


----------



## Nathan Detroit

Sinatra, always Sinatra...


----------



## TradTeacher

Teacher in-service day, so my iPod is playing...

Elliott Smith--Either/Or
Iron & Wine--Woman King EP
Josh Rouse--Nashville
Magnolia Electric Co.--Fading Trails

TT


----------



## HoustonTEX

My Morning Jacket - Okonokos (live)
The Slip - Esienhower (Awesome CD)
Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms


----------



## JordanW

HoustonTEX said:


> My Morning Jacket - Okonokos (live)


Excellent taste HoustonTEX. You should check out .


----------



## TradTeacher

JordanW said:


> Excellent taste HoustonTEX. You should check out .


Love MMJ. That live record is really good, but still doesn't do justice to seeing them live.

M. Ward is a talented guy who makes good music. I wouldn't say I love anything he's done, but both his albums are very solid. _Post War_ was particularly good...

TT


----------



## HistoryDoc

TradTeacher said:


> Love MMJ. That live record is really good, but still doesn't do justice to seeing them live.
> 
> M. Ward is a talented guy who makes good music. I wouldn't say I love anything he's done, but both his albums are very solid. _Post War_ was particularly good...
> 
> TT


Watch what you say about Matt Ward.  He is a college friend of mine--actually the first person I met in college. We both transferred in as juniors. At any rate, I never thought he would be this famous. Crazy.


----------



## rip

On my Ipod: John Coltrane and Miles Davis, the Columbia recordings.


----------



## Andy Roo

rip said:


> On my Ipod: John Coltrane and Miles Davis, the Columbia recordings.


Steamin' with the Miles Davis Quintet here. Salt peanuts, salt peanuts.


----------



## JordanW

TradTeacher said:


> Love MMJ. That live record is really good, but still doesn't do justice to seeing them live.
> 
> M. Ward is a talented guy who makes good music. I wouldn't say I love anything he's done, but both his albums are very solid. _Post War_ was particularly good...
> 
> TT


I don't have Okonokos but I do have several of their shows on my hard drive. You should visit www.archive.org. Since MMJ is a taping-and-sharing friendly band, there are several of their shows archived for download; tons of good stuff dating way back.

On M. Ward: He was an aquired taste for me. I would certainly pick up Post War and Transitor Radio. If you like, pm me and I will gladly burn you a good mix of the two.



HistoryDoc said:


> Watch what you say about Matt Ward.  He is a college friend of mine--actually the first person I met in college. We both transferred in as juniors. At any rate, I never thought he would be this famous. Crazy.


That is awesome Doc! He is probably my favorite artist at the moment. Will you be going to the Nora Jones/M. Ward show at the Tabernacle? At $50 per ticket I think I will just drive up to Asheville for his headlining show, pay $25 or so and get to see a full set.


----------



## HistoryDoc

I won't be going to his shows. I used to hear him play in his room. I can't bring myself to pay that much, or drive that far, to see him now. I am not in touch with him these days and wouldn't want to reconnect with him now that he is famous. I will be content to name drop from a safe distance.


----------



## bd79cc

Bill Evans - after Court and Spark by Joni Mitchell and before A Decade of Steely Dan.


----------



## Topsider

Joe Jackson, "Night and Day."


----------



## bd79cc

Coooool. . .


----------



## JDDY

Charlie Feathers - Get With It!


----------



## TradTeacher

An eclectic mix recently...

Led Zeppelin--_How The West Was Won (_3 disc live shows from '72)
John Coltrane--_Ballads_
Dustin Kensrue--_Please Come Home_
James Brown--_20 All Time Greatest Hits_

TT


----------



## Patrick06790

Yo La Tengo - I Am Not Afraid of You and I Will Beat Your Ass

Bill Frissell - East/West

The Black Keys - The Big Come Up

The Detroit Cobras - Life, Love and Leaving

The Soft Boys - Underwater Moonlight


----------



## spinlps

Patrick06790 said:


> The Detroit Cobras - Life, Love and Leaving


Yet another band I wouldn't have guessed anyone else on AAAT owning... will surprises never cease. Great stuff.


----------



## TradTeacher

Patrick06790 said:


> The Black Keys - The Big Come Up
> 
> The Detroit Cobras - Life, Love and Leaving


I, too, am a fan of the Cobras. Great rock record...

The Black Keys are one of my absolute favorite bands. What a terrific first record! I can't wait to see them at Bonnaroo...

TT


----------



## spinlps

TradTeacher said:


> I, too, am a fan of the Cobras. Great rock record...
> 
> The Black Keys are one of my absolute favorite bands. What a terrific first record! I can't wait to see them at Bonnaroo...
> 
> TT


Nice, what does a Trad wear to Bonnaroo?


----------



## TradTeacher

spinlps said:


> Nice, what does a Trad wear to Bonnaroo?


I don't know, perhaps a polo, madras shorts and Topsiders? It will be my first trip so I can't be certain. Then again, I'm not too worried about it either...

TT


----------



## KenR

Heinz Holliger - _Teleman Oboe Concertos_


----------



## VMan

Wow - very surprised at some of the bands you guys are listening to. Good work!

Lately, have been listening to:

The Knife - Deep Cuts
Bloc Party - A Weekend in the City (a little disappointing, Silent Alarm was much better)
Subways - Young for Eternity
Elefant - The Black Magic Show
Fiery Furnaces - Bitter Tea
DJ Krush - entire discography

Also, some Leonard Cohen, Thelonious Monk, and some tracks from a new electronic (ambient/downbeat/lounge) album my friend just finished.


----------



## Untilted

Belle and Sebastian - Tigermilk

and some Sufjan Stevens stuff.


----------



## donk93953

Mana "Unplugged"
Miles Davis "Jack Johnson"
Kathleen Battle/Placido Domingo in Tokyo
John Fogerty "Greatest Hits"
Les McCann & Eddie Harris "Swiss Movement"
James McMurtry "St Mary of the Woods"


----------



## spinlps

TradTeacher said:


> I don't know, perhaps a polo, madras shorts and Topsiders? It will be my first trip so I can't be certain. Then again, I'm not too worried about it either...
> 
> TT


As along as we don't see you doing mud slides, dancing on top of campers / winnebagos, etc... ;-)


----------



## spinlps

Pernice Brothers - Nobody's Watching (Live CD with DVD extras)

Nice, rough live set with a cover of the Pretenders' Talk of the Town.


----------



## Duck

Damned - Damned, Damned, Damned

Great album


----------



## TradTeacher

Arcade Fire-Neon Bible
Amy Winehouse-Back to Black
Ambulance LTD--LP
John Davis--s/t (friend of mine and former lead singer of Superdrag, a great, great Knoxville band)


----------



## anglophile23

spinlps said:


> Nice, what does a Trad wear to Bonnaroo?


From personal experience, nothing you can't get muddy. You will get muddy


----------



## Duck

Freddy Fender and the Texas Tornadoes.

Any other fans out there?


----------



## charphar

Etta Jones...


----------



## Badrabbit

Public Enemy- Fear of a Black Planet
Metallica- Kill 'em All
Cramps- Psychedelic Jungle
NIN- Pretty Hate Machine
NWA- Straight Outta Compton

Player on Random


----------



## Andy Roo

Sviatoslav Richter performing Rachmaninov's Second Piano Concerto with Sanderling and the Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra.

My favorite performance of my favorite piece.


----------



## spinlps

Cycling through the Ornette Coleman's Beauty Is A Rare Thing: The Complete Atlantic Recordings 6CD Box Set today.


----------



## tripreed

For the past week this has basically been what's playing on the iPod:

Ryan Adams- Gold
Ryan Adams- Love is Hell, pt. 2
Ryan Adams- Cold Roses (easily the best of the three that I own)
Dave Matthews- Some Devil (I was pretty much amazed at how good this CD is)
Cat Power- You Are Free
Brighteyes- I'm Wide Awake and It's Morning (in spite of my best efforts to dislike this CD, it has been growing on me)


----------



## spinlps

tripreed said:


> For the past week this has basically been what's playing on the iPod:
> 
> Ryan Adams- Gold
> Ryan Adams- Love is Hell, pt. 2
> Ryan Adams- Cold Roses (easily the best of the three that I own)


I'm an Adams fan as well but prefer his earlier stuff to some of the recent releases. I find myself going back to Demolition and Heartbreaker over and over again. Of the new stuff, I like Cold Roses and Jacksonville City Nights.


----------



## Duck

spinlps said:


> I'm an Adams fan as well but prefer his earlier stuff to some of the recent releases. I find myself going back to Demolition and Heartbreaker over and over again. Of the new stuff, I like Cold Roses and Jacksonville City Nights.


Jacksonville City Nights is my favorite album by him. "Dear John" and "September" strike raw nerves.


----------



## Badrabbit

spinlps said:


> I'm an Adams fan as well but prefer his earlier stuff to some of the recent releases. I find myself going back to Demolition and Heartbreaker over and over again. Of the new stuff, I like Cold Roses and Jacksonville City Nights.


I agree. I actually prefer the Whiskeytown stuff over any of his solo stuff (except for the song "Come Pick Me Up" and his version of "Wonderwall")


----------



## nor'easter

Had a day off from the office, had a bit too much to drink last night. The following has been offering comfort:

Sunn O))) & Boris-Altar (Split LP)
Pogues-If I Should Fall From Grace With God (in preparation for the weekend)
Xasthur/Leviathan-Split (black metal is a guilty pleasure of mine :devil: )


----------



## spinlps

Badrabbit said:


> I actually prefer the Whiskeytown stuff over any of his solo stuff


Whiskeytown... now yer talkin'...


----------



## Badrabbit

spinlps said:


> Whiskeytown... now yer talkin'...


I could listen all day to Steve Earle, Uncle Tupelo, and Whiskeytown but my coworkers would kill me.


----------



## Duck

I just switched over to Drive By Truckers due to the conversation above.


----------



## Badrabbit

Yup. I switched to:

Uncle Tupelo- No Depression
Southern Culture on the Skids 
Rev. Horton Heat


----------



## Patrick06790

Luna, Bewitched
Mazzy Star, She Hangs Brightly
The Velvet Underground's third album
The Feelies, The Good Earth
Brian Eno, Another Green World

Player on random. I have a cold.


----------



## Duck

What does the trad wear when he is under the weather?


----------



## egadfly

Patrick06790 said:


> Luna, Bewitched
> Mazzy Star, She Hangs Brightly
> The Velvet Underground's third album
> The Feelies, The Good Earth
> Brian Eno, Another Green World
> 
> Player on random. I have a cold.


Good Lord, Patrick -- you could market that mix as a Xanax substitute and make a fortune. If you feel yourself start to lose consciousness, go play "Game of Pricks" a few dozen times as loud as you can stand it.

EGF


----------



## Badrabbit

Got tired of listening to people who can sing...

popped in some Tom Waits


----------



## spinlps

Badrabbit said:


> Got tired of listening to people who can sing...
> 
> popped in some Tom Waits


Try gargling while you listen, much easier to understand... this coming from a Waits fan...


----------



## Patrick06790

egadfly said:


> Good Lord, Patrick -- you could market that mix as a Xanax substitute and make a fortune. If you feel yourself start to lose consciousness, go play "Game of Pricks" a few dozen times as loud as you can stand it.
> 
> EGF


I can't take any cold meds that make me sleepy, which are the only ones that work. So I look for soporifics elsewhere. I am reading Robin Lane Fox's _The Classical World,_ drinking chamomile tea, and occasionally sneaking a look at television - the worst drug of them all.

I'll use Guided By Voices for a wakeup tomorrow morning. I'll need it.


----------



## Patrick06790

Duck said:


> What does the trad wear when he is under the weather?


LL Bean flannel bathrobe - black watch plaid
LL Bean flannel pajamas - some other plaid. Clashes nicely with the robe.
Quoddy mocs with smartwool socks
Glasses rather than contacts
Two-day beard
Old Mets cap to keep my hair from moving around and making all that noise.

edit: I was doing okay before but I seem to be disimproving.


----------



## Badrabbit

spinlps said:


> Try gargling while you listen, much easier to understand... this coming from a Waits fan...


I love Waits and actually do a few of his songs acoustically (I am kind of known for my version of "Going Out West").

Most of my friends are Widespread Panic fans and the joke is that "Going Out West" is the only song where J.B. (lead singer from Panic) is less gravelly than the original artist.


----------



## fenway

The Very Best of Al Green

Timi Yuro - The Original

Fleshtones - Roman Gods

The Very Best of the Spinners

Northern Soul Masterpieces

Ocean Boulevard - The Ultimate Beach Box

and WVCO and KINE off of streaming audio (one of the best things ever invented, in my opinion)


----------



## jamgood

Patrick06790 said:


> LL Bean flannel pajamas - some other plaid.


I think it's one of the Gordon tartans.


----------



## spinlps

Badrabbit said:


> I love Waits and actually do a few of his songs acoustically (I am kind of known for my version of "Going Out West").
> 
> Most of my friends are Widespread Panic fans and the joke is that "Going Out West" is the only song where J.B. (lead singer from Panic) is less gravelly than the original artist.


Nice. I like playing Closing Time for the kids. My wife loves it when they sing (scream?) the chorus to Ice Cream Man over my "I think this is how it went... " piano playing. The whole album plays like a long gentle lullaby.


----------



## TradTeacher

spinlps said:


> I'm an Adams fan as well but prefer his earlier stuff to some of the recent releases. I find myself going back to Demolition and Heartbreaker over and over again. Of the new stuff, I like Cold Roses and Jacksonville City Nights.


Ryan is perhaps my favorite artist despite his being a complete jerk and notorious oddball. I've been a fan since _Stranger's Almanac_ and he's rarely disappointed me. I've seen him live probably 10 times and he can be as good or as awful as is possible. If anyone's interested, I have copies of about 15 bootleg shows and rare studio stuff.

Oh, and he's got a new record coming out June 5. I've heard about half of it so far and it's pretty good stuff...

TT


----------



## spinlps

TradTeacher said:


> Ryan is perhaps my favorite artist despite his being a complete jerk and notorious oddball. I've been a fan since _Stranger's Almanac_ and he's rarely disappointed me. I've seen him live probably 10 times and he can be as good or as awful as is possible. If anyone's interested, I have copies of about 15 bootleg shows and rare studio stuff.
> 
> Oh, and he's got a new record coming out June 5. I've heard about half of it so far and it's pretty good stuff...
> 
> TT


I've only seen him twice but have heard about his inconsistent live shows. Reminds me of following the Replacements back in the day. On any given night Westerberg and the boys could put on the shows of their lives or a thirty minute drunken set ending with an irritated crowd booing & throwing things onstage.


----------



## TradTeacher

spinlps said:


> I've only seen him twice but have heard about his inconsistent live shows. Reminds me of following the Replacements back in the day. On any given night Westerberg and the boys could put on the shows of their lives or a thirty minute drunken set ending with an irritated crowd booing & throwing things onstage.


The Replacements were a big influence on him. There's a funny story from about two years ago where Westerberg ripped Ryan in an interview. Upon reading it, a drunken Adams called Westerberg and cussed out his answering machine. Ryan recorded it and streamed it on his website. It was completely ridiculous.

Live, he can be fantastic--as he was here at the Tennessee Theater and when I saw him with the Cardinals in one of his first concerts after his wrist accident. He can also be horrible and a complete ass, like back in the fall here at the Bijou Theater and at the infamous Ryman show in '01 when he cussed the fan out and refused to go back onstage until they removed the guy. I was sitting two rows in front of that fan when it happened. Yet, I stayed and watched the trainwreck perhaps because I couldn't believe what I was seeing.

Love him or hate him, he's always interesting and unpredictable. His new record was to be entitled "Star Wars" but, as you can imagine, he ran into some legal trouble...

TT


----------



## JDDY

spinlps said:


> Nice, what does a Trad wear to Bonnaroo?


Deodorant?

Black Lips - Valientes Del Mundo Neuva


----------



## egadfly

TradTeacher said:


> Love him or hate him, he's always interesting and unpredictable.


Also petulant, undisciplined, and a terrible judge of his own material. Perhaps someday he'll grow up enough to make the records he's obviously capable of making.

Until then, at least we've got "Sweet Carolina".

EGF


----------



## TradTeacher

egadfly said:


> Also petulant, undisciplined, and a terrible judge of his own material. Perhaps someday he'll grow up enough to make the records he's obviously capable of making.
> 
> Until then, at least we've got "Sweet Carolina".
> 
> EGF


Point taken...

TT


----------



## HistoryDoc

I'm From Barcelona--Let Me Introduce My Friends
Albert Hammond, Jr.--Yours To Keep
Matt Pond PA--The Nature of Maps

These three cds are also my favorite recent purchases.


----------



## spinlps

Not sure how, but two like minded soundtracks were on repeat last week while in ATL.

- Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil
- Mona Lisa Smile


----------



## TradTeacher

For some reason, the following albums make me feel good, much like the changing weather and have thus been loaded into the CD changer...

Bob Marley--_Exodus_
Calexico/Iron and Wine--_In The Reins_
Huey Lewis and the News--_GH_ (the newer incarnation of GH)
Michael Jackson--_Thriller_
Creedence--_Chronicle GH_

and, an old Ryan Adams/Elton John show where they swap performing each others songs (in light of our somewhat recent discussion of Ryan)...

TT


----------



## spinlps

TradTeacher said:


> and, an old Ryan Adams/Elton John show where they swap performing each others songs (in light of our somewhat recent discussion of Ryan)...
> 
> TT


Is this the CMT show? I didn't realize it had been released.


----------



## TradTeacher

spinlps said:


> Is this the CMT show? I didn't realize it had been released.


It hasn't been released; it's a bootleg show. I don't think it is the CMT show. Want a copy?...

TT


----------



## Duck

TradTeacher said:


> It hasn't been released; it's a bootleg show. I don't think it is the CMT show. Want a copy?...
> 
> TT


I would love a copy. PM me please. I will trade you a few bootleg Ryan Adam shows that are really good.


----------



## Badrabbit

Duck said:


> I would love a copy. PM me please. I will trade you a few bootleg Ryan Adam shows that are really good.


If you don't know about it already, you should try Furthurnet.

You can download thousands of shows by artists who allow taping (Ryan Adams is one of these). Most shows are available in Flac or SHN (lossless) file format. It's the most user friendly of the bootleg sharing programs. Look for shows marked SBD in the description as this means the taper was plugged into the soundboard and will be the highest quality.

All shows are completely legal downloads as the furthurnet team is diligent about removing any files that are studio or live artist releases.

Furthurnet is geared more to jam bands (Grateful Dead, Widespread Panic, etc...) but lately artists from more genres are becoming hip to the taping and trading culture so bootlegs for new artists are becoming available all the time.

Bandlist available:


----------



## tsweetland

Stax records 50th anniversary 2-disc compilation. Absolutely classic stuff.


----------



## southernstunna

Lately, it's been alot of the following:

Muddy "Mississippi" Waters Live
Eat A Peach- The Allman Brothers
Best of- The Marshall Tucker Band
Live At The Regal- B.B. King
Texas Flood- Stevie Ray Vaughan

Various Corey Smith, Kenny Chesney, Tim McGraw, and other country artists.


----------



## tripreed

Patty Griffin- "Impossible Dream"

This is my first Patty Griffin CD. I have some friends who are obsessed with her, and after listening to this CD, I'm having trouble restraining myself from listening to it too much. It's amazing.


----------



## TradTeacher

tripreed said:


> Patty Griffin- "Impossible Dream"
> 
> This is my first Patty Griffin CD. I have some friends who are obsessed with her, and after listening to this CD, I'm having trouble restraining myself from listening to it too much. It's amazing.


Great album. She's really fantastic, Trip. Check out her last few albums as well.

New to me are:
Jesse Malin--_Glitter in the Gutter_
Creedence--_In Concert_ (old live show)

TT


----------



## JordanW

tripreed said:


> Patty Griffin- "Impossible Dream"
> 
> This is my first Patty Griffin CD. I have some friends who are obsessed with her, and after listening to this CD, I'm having trouble restraining myself from listening to it too much. It's amazing.


Very cool Trip. Living with Ghosts is well worth picking up too. If you like, I could email you a few samples off the album.


----------



## tripreed

JordanW said:


> Very cool Trip. Living with Ghosts is well worth picking up too. If you like, I could email you a few samples off the album.


Thanks for the offer, but I may just have to go to Best Buy this weekend and pick up another CD. I think I'll probably start with Living with Ghosts since it is her first album.


----------



## egadfly

tripreed said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I may just have to go to Best Buy this weekend and pick up another CD. I think I'll probably start with Living with Ghosts since it is her first album.


For what it's worth, _Living With Ghosts_ is a solo acoustic record -- it's actually her demo cassette, which was picked up by the label and released unaltered. It's not necessarily a bad place to start, but her live album, _A Kiss In Time_, which was recorded with a full band a few years later is a little more varied. You can't really go wrong either way, though.

EGF


----------



## spinlps

Bettie Serveert - Bare Stripped Naked
Billy Bragg - Workers Playtime (Bonus / Demo CD). My favorite Bragg album and perhaps my favorite Bragg line, "Between Marx and marzipan in the dictionary, there is Mary." The bonus CD includes an acoustic cover of That's Entertainment. 
Laura Cantrell - My own Laura playlist.
The Corn Sisters - The Other Women. Neko, Neko Neko...
Lloyd Cole - Antidepressant
Charlie Louvin - Charlie Louvin


----------



## TradTeacher

tripreed said:


> Patty Griffin- "Impossible Dream"


Per the recent discussion, I've been giving this a great deal of attention. Also, the new Kings of Leon record Because of the Times. It is quite outstanding...

Off to see the Decemberists tonight at the Tennessee Theater...

TT:teacha:


----------



## anselmo1

*Today's Artists*

*Today, I am listening to the following albums:*

*"Projections" by The Blues Projects*

*"The Resurection of Pigboy Crabshaw" by the Paul Butterfield Blues Band*

*"The Very Best of Adam Faith" by Adam Faith*

*"First Step" by The Faces*


----------



## Connemara

"Ike & Tina: Live @ Soul Train, 1975"---Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## Connemara

anselmo1 said:


> *"The Resurection of Pigboy Crabshaw" by the Paul Butterfield Blues Band*
> 
> [/IMG]


I love Butterfield. Great choice!


----------



## gnatty8

The Who : Quadrophenia

Killing Joke : Best of

Dropkick Murphys : Sing Loud Sing Proud

The Pogues : Red Roses for Me

Death Cab for Cutie : Plans

Joy Division : Closer


----------



## AOI Photo

spinlps said:


> Bettie Serveert - Bare Stripped Naked
> Billy Bragg - Workers Playtime (Bonus / Demo CD). My favorite Bragg album and perhaps my favorite Bragg line, "Between Marx and marzipan in the dictionary, there is Mary."


Saw him the other day (in a you tube clip with the Brilliant Bill Bailey) couldn't believe he'd somehow gotten old  I don't share his politics, but love his music. He was supposed to stay the young man of _Sexuality_ and _Marching song of the Covert Battalions_ forever.


----------



## AOI Photo

TradTeacher said:


> Off to see the Decemberists tonight at the Tennessee Theater...
> 
> TT:teacha:


Envy Envy Envy


----------



## spinlps

TradTeacher said:


> Off to see the Decemberists tonight at the Tennessee Theater...
> 
> TT:teacha:


Soooooo? How was the show?


----------



## TradTeacher

spinlps said:


> Soooooo? How was the show?


They were really great. Colin Meloy's voice is unbelievable, and they are quite a collection of talented musicians. Their show is very fan interactive, which makes for a fun experience. They played for exactly (and I do mean exactly) an hour and a half and did most of the tracks from _The Crane Wife_, however they managed to add in other favorites like "July, July".

I still have other shows to attend this month. Chris Thile at the Tennessee, Amos Lee at the Bijou Theater and Scott Miller at Sundown in the City (and, I saw Lucero and Catfish Haven last week). April seems to be concert month in K-Town:aportnoy: ...

TT:teacha:


----------



## HistoryDoc

Podcast of the Adam Carolla Show playing, but not spinning anything but the hard drive.


----------



## TradTeacher

My current six-disc rotation in the truck:

Kings of Leon--Because of the Times
Dr. Dog--We All Belong
Jesse Malin--Glitter in the Gutter
Andrew Bird--Armchair Apocrypha
The Arcade Fire--Neon Bible
The Decemberists--The Crane Wife

I've commented a few of these before, but the Bird and Dr. Dog are records I picked up this weekend. Both are terrific...

TT:teacha:


----------



## spinlps

Southern Culture on the Skids - Countrypolitan Favorites
Jon Rauhouse - Steel Guitar Heart Attack
Rosie Thomas - These Friends of Mine
Robyn Hitchcock - Ole! Tarantula
The Innocense Mission - Befriended


----------



## HistoryDoc

Webb Pierce- The Wondering Boy


----------



## jpeirpont

From the Plantation to the Penitentiary - Wynton Marsalis


----------



## Patrick06790

_Ham Hocks and Cornbread_ (compilation)
_Alt Country_ (stupid name, good compilation)
Railroad Jerk - _One Track Mind
_Pavement - _Crooked Rain_ reissue
The Vulgar Boatmen - _Please Panic
I Just Burned the Hell Out of My Skillet and the Chinese Joint Is Closed _(song I'm working on now)


----------



## egadfly

About to head out to the patio with a cigar and a glass of bourbon:

John Coltrane: _Ballads_
Chet Baker: _The Best of Chet Baker Sings_
Tommy Flanagan Trio: _Moodsville

_EGF


----------



## TradTeacher

Nirvana--Unplugged in NY
Stevie Wonder--Talking Book
Scott Miller--Reconstruction
Chris Knight--The Trailer Tapes

An odd mix, but my kids at school like somewhat random music...

TT:teacha:


----------



## spinlps

egadfly said:


> About to head out to the patio with a cigar and a glass of bourbon:
> 
> John Coltrane: _Ballads_
> Chet Baker: _The Best of Chet Baker Sings_
> Tommy Flanagan Trio: _Moodsville_
> 
> EGF


Great mix EGF! Am I the only one who prefers Ballads to A Love Supreme? I mean, ALS is a great album, but a bit overrated to these ears.

Chet has been a personal fave for me since watching Bruce Weber's "Let's Get Lost" back in college. The soundtrack is probably very similar to the Best of CB Sings... either is worth picking up as a starting point to his vocal sides.


----------



## TradTeacher

spinlps said:


> Great mix EGF! Am I the only one who prefers Ballads to A Love Supreme? I mean, ALS is a great album, but a bit overrated to these ears.
> 
> Chet has been a personal fave for me since watching Bruce Weber's "Let's Get Lost" back in college. The soundtrack is probably very similar to the Best of CB Sings... either is worth picking up as a starting point to his vocal sides.


I also prefer Ballads to ALS and every other Coltrane album. I love Coltrane, but Ballads is at the top for me...

TT:teacha:


----------



## spinlps

Here's a link to traneumentary, an excellent Coltrane documentary blog.


----------



## tripreed

JordanW said:


> Very cool Trip. Living with Ghosts is well worth picking up too. If you like, I could email you a few samples off the album.


Bought this CD this weekend, along with Whiskeytown's "Strangers Almanac." "Living with Ghosts" is unbelievable. I'm not sure how I went this long without listening to Patty Griffin.


----------



## Plainsman

tripreed said:


> Bought this CD this weekend, along with Whiskeytown's "Strangers Almanac." "Living with Ghosts" is unbelievable. I'm not sure how I went this long without listening to Patty Griffin.


Whiskeytown huh? We weren't by any chance at the same Son Volt concert in Birmingham last Thursday were we tripreed?


----------



## jpeirpont

Probably my favorite collection of songs ever, *At the Close of a Century*, 4 discs of Stevie Wonder.


----------



## Patrick06790

Mix I made for my cousin Dan, who was glum at turning 40.

Odds and Ends - Dylan/Band
E-Pro - Beck
Reena - Sonic Youth
Grave Architecture - Pavement
I Ain't Got You - The Yardbirds
Pablo Picasso - The Modern Lovers
Like a Real Smoothie - The Soft Boys
Supernova - Liz Phair
Halah - Mazzy Star
Pacer - The Amps
Crazy Hannah's Riding the Train - Moe Tucker
If I Could Talk I'd Tell You - The Lemonheads (which should run straight into Take the Skinheads Bowling and then What's So Funny 'Bout Peace Love and Understanding, since they all have the same main riff, same tempo and are in the same key, but I didn't think of it).
When My Baby's Beside Me - Big Star
Broke a Promise - Guv'nor
2-4-6-8 Motorway - Tom Robinson Band
Ray-O-Vac - Royal Trux
A Gift - Lou Reed
(Outta Mind) Outta Sight - Wilco
I Wanna Be Your Man - The Rolling Stones (a la Elmore James)
Chickamauga - Uncle Tupelo
Game of Pricks - Guided By Voices
The Summer - Yo La Tengo
Shut Us Down - Camper Van Beethoven
Friendly Advice - Luna


----------



## tripreed

Plainsman said:


> Whiskeytown huh? We weren't by any chance at the same Son Volt concert in Birmingham last Thursday were we tripreed?


No, can't say that I was. For some reason I just don't really enjoy going to concerts.


----------



## JordanW

tripreed said:


> Bought this CD this weekend, along with Whiskeytown's "Strangers Almanac." ..,.





Plainsman said:


> Whiskeytown huh? We weren't by any chance at the same Son Volt concert in Birmingham last Thursday were we tripreed?


Wow. I'm starting feel at home here in the "Currently spinning in the CD player..." thread.

Whiskeytown, Son Volt, Jay's solo and Uncle Tupelo, were my most listened to bands at one point. I'm not to thrilled about the political tone Son Volt 2.0 has taken, but what are ya gonna do? Whiskeytown, in my opinion, is Ryan Adams' best work. trip you picked a great Whiskeytown record to buy. Houses on the Hill, Inn Town, Avenues and Derailed are some of my favorite songs. Enjoy!


----------



## Duck

Old Crow Medicine Show - Big Iron World


----------



## Duck

Just moved over to Mad Dogs and Englishmen - Joe Cocker

Incredible live album


----------



## Scott

1. Guster--Ganging Up on the Sun
2. Mika--Life in Cartoon Motion
3. Sting--Brand New Day
4. Patton Oswalt--Feelin' Kinda Patton
5. R.E.M.--Automatic for the People

Scott


----------



## spinlps

At work - Cycling through Charles Mingus - Passions of a Man: The Complete Atlantic Recordings 1956 - 1961

During the commute - All unplayed or unrated songs in my iTunes library

At home - Revisiting the vinyl works of Elly Ameling on Phillips


----------



## JordanW

Duck said:


> Old Crow Medicine Show - Big Iron World


Excellent.


----------



## egadfly

spinlps said:


> At home - Revisiting the vinyl works of Elly Ameling on Phillips


Phenomenal recordings, particularly the Mozart lieder and notturni.

Been listening a bit to Charlie Byrd's, _Latin Byrd_.

EGF


----------



## Duck

The Far Side cartoon on my daily calendar was a picture of a man in a recording studio with his face pressed to the glass while the devil was playing records that had "New Age" written all over. The subtitle says "Charlie Parker's private hell".
_
Bird and Diz at Carnegie Hall_


----------



## TradTeacher

Coming off of new music Tuesday...

Elliott Smith--New Moon
Wilco--Sky Blue Sky
The Avett Brothers--Emotionalism
Black Rebel Motorcycle Club--Baby 81

I've been playing a lot of Queen and Stevie Wonder at school. My Podcasters (yes, I sponsor a Podcasting club at my school) are editing their videos, so much music is abound. It's always a great joy to introduce kids to good music...

TT
:teacha:


----------



## Patrick06790

TradTeacher said:


> Coming off of new music Tuesday...
> 
> Elliott Smith--New Moon
> Wilco--Sky Blue Sky
> The Avett Brothers--Emotionalism
> Black Rebel Motorcycle Club--Baby 81
> TT
> :teacha:


I read a review of the Wilco record in the NY Daily News that praised it as a return to basics after the experiments of Yankee Hotel Foxtrot and that other one. Accurate?


----------



## spinlps

TradTeacher said:


> Coming off of new music Tuesday...
> 
> Elliott Smith--New Moon


Legit or just product?


----------



## egadfly

spinlps said:


> Legit or just product?


A bit of both, actually. Many of the songs have been around a long time, but mostly as demo-quality recordings. They've now been remastered and the sound is vastly improved.

Here's an interview with Larry Crane, the archivist for Smith's estate, who mastered the recordings: https://tinyurl.com/2joph5

Also, the record will raise money for a cause Smith supported. If you're a fan, it's a worthwhile purchase.

EGF


----------



## tripreed

TradTeacher said:


> The Avett Brothers--Emotionalism


I was over at someone's house and we were listening to the Avett Brothers while sitting on the front porch eating dinner and drinking wine. It was quite enjoyable.

I wasn't familiar with the Avett Brothers until then; if I were to buy a CD, which one would you recommend?


----------



## TradTeacher

egadfly said:


> Also, the record will raise money for a cause Smith supported. If you're a fan, it's a worthwhile purchase.
> 
> EGF


Nice links, EGF. I also think it's a worthwhile purchase. Generally, my feeling on two-disc albums is that they're better off condensed into one because there's rarely two full albums worth of great material (there are tons of examples of this). However, since most of these are B-sides and rare tracks, I think it works out okay. Sure, some are better than others, but that's just how it goes. You should check it out, Spin...

TT:teacha:


----------



## TradTeacher

tripreed said:


> I was over at someone's house and we were listening to the Avett Brothers while sitting on the front porch eating dinner and drinking wine. It was quite enjoyable.
> 
> I wasn't familiar with the Avett Brothers until then; if I were to buy a CD, which one would you recommend?


Well, if I were going to recommend one...I probably couldn't. Mignonette is a great record that would give you an idea of their sound. Four Thieves Gone: The Robbinsville Sessions is a crazy, experimental record that is really fun. So far, the new record is great. It's a bit of a slower tempo overall, but my gosh is their musicianship great...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Sir_Knight

Drive-By Truckers - Live from The Georgia Theatre from The Dirt Underneath Tour


----------



## spinlps

TradTeacher said:


> Nice links, EGF. I also think it's a worthwhile purchase. Generally, my feeling on two-disc albums is that they're better off condensed into one because there's rarely two full albums worth of great material (there are tons of examples of this). However, since most of these are B-sides and rare tracks, I think it works out okay. Sure, some are better than others, but that's just how it goes. You should check it out, Spin...
> 
> TT:teacha:


Thanks guys. I'll give it a shot. I have some of the material already here and there but it would be nice to have a compilation of better mixes. Glad to hear proceeds go to a good cause. As a bonus, looks like its available on the soft stuff!


----------



## Andersdad

The new Dinosaur Jr. - Beyond


----------



## tsweetland

John Phillips - John the Wolf King of L.A.
Bruce Springsteen - Darkness on the Edge of Town
Townes Van Zandt - Live at the Old Quarter


----------



## egadfly

*music to wreck your knees to*

In heavy rotation on the running iPod:Hüsker Dü: _New Day Rising_
The Hold Steady: _Boys & Girls in America_
Superchunk: _On The Mouth_
Mission of Burma: _Signals, Calls & Marches_
The Wrens: _Secaucus_​-- Gadflye


----------



## Parker

Some nice music going on in the Trad forum. 

Today I listened to 
The new Wilco (meh...)
My iTunes jazz playlist on shuffle

Cheers


----------



## longwing

Parker said:


> The new Wilco (meh...)


I've been enjoying it the last few days. It is quite a shift. I don't miss the 90 second distortion intervals anyway.

LW


----------



## Parker

There are some lovely new tunes: Sky Blue Sky, On and On. Very subtle and simple, but I almost fell asleep half way through the album.

Maybe someone has brought this up earlier in this thread, but it seems like really great albums are harder and harder to come by. I love a great single, but there's something extra satisfying about a fully thought-out and integrated long-player. 

Happy Memorial Day


----------



## A.Squire

I'm locking this thread.

*I thought clothing was expensive.


----------



## longwing

Went to see the movie "Once" last night.

I'll be looking for the soundtrack.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

Just came across this thread and read it from beginning to end. It seems worth reviving. Why did it stop?

In heavy rotation on the ipod:

Steve Earle, Townes
Pretty Lights
Bluegrass Mandolin Extravaganza
Jupiter Coyote, Wade
The Hold Steady, All
Old Widespread Panic (souped about the Fall tour with the Allman Brothers)
Junkyard Angel, Medicine Jar


----------



## Trip English

Recently:

David Byrne & Brian Eno: Everything That Happens Will Happen Today
David Byrne: Grown Backwards
St. Vincent: Actor
Nellie Mckay: Obligatory Villagers
Jens Lekman: Night Falls Over Kortedala


----------



## Patrick06790

The Rolling Stones NOW!


----------



## DCLawyer68

This morning was Nat King Cole. Last night on the way home was Oscar Peterson. I've also been listening to McCoy Tyner recently.


----------



## altan321

Jens Lekman is very fine.

I played "Tram #7 to Heaven" and "If You Ever Need a Stranger To Sing at Your Wedding" for a friend.

His response, "You're kidding me, right."

No accounting for taste.


Trip English said:


> Recently:
> 
> David Byrne & Brian Eno: Everything That Happens Will Happen Today
> David Byrne: Grown Backwards
> St. Vincent: Actor
> Nellie Mckay: Obligatory Villagers
> Jens Lekman: Night Falls Over Kortedala


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

This morning, over coffee and espn.com, Mozart's Horn Concertos.


----------



## Cruiser

I've joined the young folks in making my own CDs, although I guess the young folks use MP3s, or whatever they are called. Anyway, I've been making what one might call novelty CDs that I really enjoy. For example, I have one that contains Bob Dylan songs as he recorded them followed by the cover version of the same song that is more well known to the public.

I just finished making one that contains country songs recorded by rock, pop, or R&B singers such as _Fairytale_ by the Pointer Sisters or _I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry_ by B.J. Thomas. My favorite track on this CD without a doubt is _Far Away Eyes_ by The Rolling Stones, a song probably only familiar to hardcore Stones followers.

I try to find songs that are actually written by the performing artist such as _Fairytale_ and _Far Away Eyes_, but covers are OK.

Cruiser


----------



## chadn2000

Easy E and a lot of late eighties/early nineties gangster rap. Good stuff.


----------



## bd79cc

Dave Brubeck's version of "Perdido" from _Jazz at Oberlin._ It's "Stardust," now.


----------



## Ron_A

bd79cc said:


> Dave Brubeck's version of "Perdido" from _Jazz at Oberlin._ *It's "Stardust," now.[/*quote]
> 
> Willie? I also have been listening to Willie lately (The Essential Willie Nelson) on my ipod, along with a lot of other stuff, including a bluegrass band called Infamous Stringdusters that I think I read about in Garden & Gun magazine.


----------



## bd79cc

That's right. The album with all the old standards. I have a sweet tooth for old c & w, bluegrass, too. I'll check out the Infamous Stringdusters - thanks for the hint.


----------



## Joe Beamish

_Walk, Don't Run_ (on vinyl)


----------



## Cruiser

bd79cc said:


> I have a sweet tooth for old c & w, bluegrass, too.


Then by all means find a copy of _Blue Country Heart_, by Jorma Kaukonen. It's a CD filled with nothing but acoustic renditions of old time country blues. The long time lead guitarist for The Jefferson Airplane,

https://img507.imageshack.us/i/jormay.gif/

Kaukonen is now a 68 year old country blues player

https://img507.imageshack.us/i/foolsblues04a.jpg/

who assembled some of the best bluegrass pickers in Nashville for this CD. They included Jerry Douglas (Alison Krause), Sam Bush, and Bela Fleck. It's some of the best picking you will ever hear on old songs like _Blue Railroad Train_, _Big River Blues_, and _Waiting For A Train_ to name a few.

Cruiser


----------



## yossarian

Does Douglas play the dobro on that album?


----------



## Cruiser

yossarian said:


> Does Douglas play the dobro on that album?


Yes, he plays both dobro and lap slide guitar.

Cruiser


----------



## Ron_A

Cruiser said:


> Then by all means find a copy of _Blue Country Heart_, by Jorma Kaukonen. It's a CD filled with nothing but acoustic renditions of old time country blues. The long time lead guitarist for The Jefferson Airplane,
> 
> https://img507.imageshack.us/i/jormay.gif/
> 
> Kaukonen is now a 68 year old country blues player
> 
> https://img507.imageshack.us/i/foolsblues04a.jpg/
> 
> who assembled some of the best bluegrass pickers in Nashville for this CD. They included Jerry Douglas (Alison Krause), Sam Bush, and Bela Fleck. It's some of the best picking you will ever hear on old songs like _Blue Railroad Train_, _Big River Blues_, and _Waiting For A Train_ to name a few.
> 
> Cruiser


Seems like a great recommendation. I have listened to some Hot Tuna, and am a huge fan of Bela Fleck, Sam Bush and J. Douglas. In a similar vein, Tales from the Acoustic Planet Vol. 2 (with which you probably are familiar) is a must have for any fan of this type of music....Tony Rice is phenomenal.


----------



## Serenus

This may sound weird, but:

Marais: suites for viola da gamba (4th book)
Stockhausen: Stimmung (weird overtone singing)

....I'm a music professor....what can I say!?


----------



## 32rollandrock

The latest loaded into my USB:

Frank Zappa, Shut Up and Play Yer Guitar
Adrian Belew, Lone Rhinoceros
Jonathan Richman, Rock 'n Roll With The Modern Lovers
Ella Fitzgerald, Cole Porter Songbook
Marty Robbins, Gunfighter Ballads and Trail Songs
Buck Owens, Greatest Hits
Nelly, Country Grammar
Grateful Dead, Dick's Picks Vol. 24


----------



## 32rollandrock

Patrick06790 said:


> The Rolling Stones NOW!


GREAT call.


----------



## dbgrate

Dafu's last effort,the CD,"Live at Varna",was a rather weak performance,with the exception of his classic down-tempo rendition of his classic,"While My Bagpipe Gently Weeps".


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

+1 for Jorma, especially in front of an acoustic Hot Tuna.

Can't wait to hear this album; it's downloading now. Thank you.



Cruiser said:


> Then by all means find a copy of _Blue Country Heart_, by Jorma Kaukonen. It's a CD filled with nothing but acoustic renditions of old time country blues. The long time lead guitarist for The Jefferson Airplane,
> 
> https://img507.imageshack.us/i/jormay.gif/
> 
> Kaukonen is now a 68 year old country blues player
> 
> https://img507.imageshack.us/i/foolsblues04a.jpg/
> 
> who assembled some of the best bluegrass pickers in Nashville for this CD. They included Jerry Douglas (Alison Krause), Sam Bush, and Bela Fleck. It's some of the best picking you will ever hear on old songs like _Blue Railroad Train_, _Big River Blues_, and _Waiting For A Train_ to name a few.
> 
> Cruiser


----------



## Acacian

Vampire Weekend

Johnny Hartman


----------



## Lebewohl

sweetbooness2 said:


> Sam Cooke: Greatest Hits (Almost Done)
> 
> Preceded by bits of all of the following: Don't have a changer
> 
> Charles Mingus: Mingus at Antibes
> 
> Allison Moorer: Show
> 
> Rene Fleming: Rene Fleming
> 
> Bill Charlap: Written in the Stars
> 
> Ben Webster: King of the Tenors
> 
> Rolling Stones: Tatoo You
> 
> Sarah Vaughan: Crazy and Mixed Up
> 
> Warne Marsh: A Ballad Album
> 
> Pine Valley Cosmonauts: The Music of Bob Wills
> 
> Duke Ellington: Blues in Orbit
> 
> Wilco: Yankee Hotel Foxtrot


This list is awesome! I've mostly been listening to Sirius. As for cds, Stevie Wonder, Jackson 5 and 2 foot yard.


----------



## srivats

Tribute to the king of pop:


----------



## Cruiser

While never a Michael Jackson fan, I must admit that I did, and still do, like _Thriller_.

Cruiser


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Even better (much better, I think) is _Off The Wall._

But (better yet) now I'm listening to _Complete and Unbelievable: The Otis Redding Dictionary of Soul_.


----------



## theCardiffGiant

Anything and everything by Guided by Voices/Robert Pollard.
69 Love Songs by the Magnetic Fields.
Lots of stuff by John Vanderslice.


----------



## TMMKC

Right now...in my office...the CD player is rotating:

*Bill Charlap, _Live at the Village Vanguard_
_*_Dexter Gordon, _Go_
_*_Roy Hargrove Trio, _Parker's Moods_
*Tommy Bahama Backyard Paradise
*Pottery Barn Backyard BBQ


----------



## yesno

Personal & The Pizzas.


----------



## Trip English

theCardiffGiant said:


> Anything and everything by Guided by Voices/Robert Pollard.
> 69 Love Songs by the Magnetic Fields.
> Lots of stuff by John Vanderslice.


I second the 69 Love Songs

Currently spinning Jauna Molina after hearing about her on WNYC's Radio Lab. Pretty good, but I have an affection for drone inspired music like Philip Glass & Laurie Anderson.


----------



## Pitt 84

*Current CD choices...*

Dave Burbeck Quartet...Take 5

Hirosima...Best of

Acuostic Alchemy...Best of

Michael Stanley Band...Stage Pass

Bowie...Let's Dance

Fleetwood mac...Mystery to Me


----------



## ajo

This past week
Diamond Dogs Bowie
Someday My Prince Will Come Miles Davis
Between Nothingness and Eternity( currently playing)
Alhambra Love Songs John Zorn
Cruel But Fair The Laughing Clowns
Toyko 96 Keith Jarrent Trio


----------



## Jack Imari

Sarah Borges and the Broken Singles - "The Stars Are Out"

Miles Davis Sextet - "Kind of Blue"

Neko Case - "Middle Cyclone"

Keith Jarrett Trio - "My Foolish Heart - Live at Montreux"

Igor Stravinsky - "Petrushka" (1960 Hollywood recording)

Xiayin Wang - "Scriabin Piano Music"

Marcia Ball, Lou Ann Barton & Angela Strehli - "Dreams Come True"


----------



## Andersdad

*tunes*



theCardiffGiant said:


> Anything and everything by Guided by Voices/Robert Pollard.
> 69 Love Songs by the Magnetic Fields.
> Lots of stuff by John Vanderslice.


I've been listening to Bee Thousand and Alien Lanes quite a bit over the last two weeks.


----------



## jackmccullough

Rusty Romance, "Who Brought the Fun?"


Jimmy Buffett, "Songs You Know by Heart"

The Mothers, "Fillmore East, June 1971"


----------



## kevinbelt

Andersdad said:


> I've been listening to Bee Thousand and Alien Lanes quite a bit over the last two weeks.


These are probably my two favorite GBV records. Bee Thousand is definitely #1. I grew up outside of Dayton, where there weren't very many local celebrities, so the media covered Bob Pollard and Kim Deal pretty thoroughly. I don't always remember, talking to other people, that they weren't aware of Doolittle when they were eight years old.

-k


----------



## Patrick06790

Old Stones: Out of Our Heads, Rolling Stones Now!, Aftermath, Between the Buttons.

I am a big GBV fan too.


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Between the Buttons is still my favorite.


----------



## Trip English

Patrick06790 said:


> I am a big GBV fan too.


GBV doesn't get enough credit for essentially being a 70's supergroup with very lo-fi recording techniques. It's like recording the Eagles with Fisher Price gear. Bee Thousand & Vampire on Titus are my faves.

Thinking about breaking out the Jonathan Richman if the damned sun would stay out. Otherwise it's more Nick Cave & Tindersticks...


----------



## jamgood




----------



## jackmccullough

Right now it's a New Riders concert disck.


----------



## Patrick06790

Trip English said:


> GBV doesn't get enough credit for essentially being a 70's supergroup with very lo-fi recording techniques. It's like recording the Eagles with Fisher Price gear. Bee Thousand & Vampire on Titus are my faves.
> 
> Thinking about breaking out the Jonathan Richman if the damned sun would stay out. Otherwise it's more Nick Cave & Tindersticks...


When I first heard "Weedking" from _Propeller_ I thought, "I've heard this before, this is Pink Floyd or something, right?"


----------



## Pundit

All this Sanford business has me humming Stan Getz' The Girl from Ipanema


----------

